# Glens PhysEQ assault on 2010 comps



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Ok I was very lazy with my low carb bulk plan (not doing it but recording it on here). So I am going to attempt again with my comp journal

Dieting for one of the BNBF qualifiers, unsure which one as it depends how quickly I come in considering I haven't dieted for three years.

Currently 84kg at 5'6'' and I am looking at stepping on stage at around 74-75kg at the qualifiers

Current training is four weight sessions a week. Very much basic bodybuilding style routine although I tend to work up to a heavy lift for a single set for each body part (anywhere from 1-6RM) for my first lift and then higher reps from then on but as the diet progresses I will be adding in extra weight sessions or HIIT along with some cardio to raise my energy expenditure and give extra workload to my weaker areas.

Current diet is the following

5am - 3 eggs, 10ml physEQ oil, black coffee

6am train - 15g of carb drink mixed to a 3% solution drunk throughout training

7am - 100g of dried fruit, serving of MM5 all in one

9.30am - rice, chicken, veg

12pm - 25g cashew nuts, serving of hemp protein powder

3pm - 3 eggs, apple

6pm (post second session of activity - i.e HIIT, cardio etc) - potatoes, meat and veg

9pm -200g low fat natural yoghurt, 25g cashew nuts, serving of PhysEQ protein

Total macros add up to 250g carbs, 200g protein and around 85g of fats so a pretty isocaloric style diet but with some meals higher in carbs around exercise and more protein and fats around times when not exercising.

Being diabetic I use both a basal (glargine) and bolus insulin (humolog). Dieting I love for the shear fact I don't have to have as many injections. As it stands at present I am with this diet above having four doses a day - 12units of glargine before bed, 4 units of humolog post training and a couple of units with my 9.30 feed and the same again with the evening feed depending upon my blood sugars.

The hemp protein powder is abit of an experiement as I was given it to trial by a friend who owns the body exchange supplement shop in Camden. Its an acquired taste as I have the unflavoured stuff but as a supplement this is really good profile with fibre and essential fats in a good balance of omega 6 and omega 3.

will post some pics


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

right I am ready for the flamming - here is me 12-17 weeks out depending on what show I do looking nice fat and anaemic

persoanlly still disappointed with my chest development but arms and shoulders have come on sicne 2007


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Looking nice and big mate liking the arms, especially your legs! Iv always been curious about diabetics and bodybuilding! would you say using insulin as part of your treatment has helped with size? do you use it to help you with gaining? i ask as i have a friend who is diabetic and worksout but claims that he cant loose fat no matter how hard he diets/cardio. im guna show him your pics (Y) and your natty rite? (besides the slin but only coz u cud die without it so we will allow u  )


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

to be honest I have always viewed it that what i inject I am just doing as a replace for what my body would have produced if I had eaten the right amount of carbs and type at that time

there are issues with it such as

my humolog whilst fast is possibly not as fast as the rise of glucose from a big dose so if I was to use alot of the post workout formulations I might not benefit as much as those who produce theirs naturally and have a more cybernetic response to changes and probably keep their blood glucose at a more steady rate

also i never drop my insulin totally having to always have a basal amount of glargine so i cant use keto diets etc to there full effect

however consideirng that many use it as a performance enhancing drug I couldn't rule it out as having some benefits but would like to think that the periods of hypo and hyperblood sugars eradicates any supposed benefit


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

pleased you have started this mate looking forward to following along


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

ok weekend was all over the shop eating wise - hit my kcals etc but my meals had no organisation about them, need to sort this out as during the week sticking to a diet is easy

woke up at 5.50am this morning and was meant to be at the gym for six, luckily my bags etc where all packed so i dived out of bed, brushed my teeth grabbed everythign and was in the gym by five past six and by quarter past hit 180kg x 7 in the squat - thats the way to wake yourself up :thumb:

had a pretty good leg session after doing several heavy sets of squats went on to do a giant set of leg extensions, hack squats. leg curls and walking lunges up and down the length of the gym with the 30kg dumbells to finish

once I managed to stand did some calf work to finish

missed my first meal due to waking late so will add a few more eggs to one of my later meals to balance out total kcals and macros for the day


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

all day had a funny stomach - hope its not a bug that appears to be going round - foods sitting all right though but had some funny grumblings :confused1:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

did 20 minutes of cardio last night

weighed in this morning at 82.6kg so everything heading in the right direction

I have to be carefull though as i am a full bore type of person and if not carefull would have myself on twice a day training everyday and down to low kcals before i knew it - never hapy with the rate of fat loss even if my glutes are in several weeks out from the comp, so have to be carefull and retrained


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Sho's etc are catching up with legs, looking good.

Take it canny on the rate of fat loss, eh  It's not like you don't know you can get in shape.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

cheers G

my arms and shoudlers have grown and are catching up with legs but think it now makes my back and chest look small - still lots of work to do


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Dissapointed this morning as tried to move up to 47kg dumbells for shoulder pressing as hit my top rep range last week with the 45's and whilst it was easy to get them into position as i was by myself as i pressed there was a point at when my arms where just about parrallel and my right shoulder seemed to lose all strength and grind to a halt, after two attempts and the same thing tried the 45's and found the same thing so moved on with the rest of my shoulder routine :cursing:

rest of the workout went well and was hitting past previous performances on the rest of the exercises and the same for triceps

I have had a problem with my rhomboid on the right shoulder previously and feel this is the problem with the shoulder pressing as it just felt unstable and like it had no platform to push off

coming in nicely with my saddle bags slowly going - now people can't keep calling me muffin top 

will take pics next week and keep up to date with fornightly pic updates


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

hey glen your looking very good mate ay idea what show you plan on doing. also how much cardio are you doing rite now?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

merve500 said:


> hey glen your looking very good mate ay idea what show you plan on doing. also how much cardio are you doing rite now?


not 100% sure could be welsh or central at this rate i think

at the moment not alot - throwing in around 2-3 20 mins of low intensity throughout the evenings of the week but I actually think that might even be overkill for me at the moment, i am on around 2600-2800kcals which is quite low for me but I am leaning up nicely so will just stick with it and only alter things if my strength starts to dip (dont count the shoulder issue today as that was more of a structural issue IMO)


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

DO You loose weight very quickly then? welsh is 15 weeks 4 days.

did you take tiem out to grow?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

merve500 said:


> DO You loose weight very quickly then? welsh is 15 weeks 4 days.
> 
> did you take tiem out to grow?


my initital goal was just to win my class at the British and after that i said i was retired from competing as i was drained - but you can't keep me away as i am obsessed

I tend to lean up very quickly until I hit around 78-79kg and then it takes more effort - I am usually around 74kg before losing water for a show so the final four or so kg is hard but the initial bit is quite easy for me


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

did back today - once again on my lonesome as training partners didnt show

started with rack pulls and worked up to three reps with six plates a side pulling from roughly knee height, did weighted pull ups, cable rows and some timed chins before hitting some bicep work

been out doing alot of meetings so diet hasn't been great and had to have a protein bar instead of one planned meal, not a problem considering how far out i am


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Pretty much the whole week training on my own, dont mind so much apart from todays session which is chest as this is my weakest area and honestly need someone screaming in my ear to keep pushing or I fold like a cry baby girl 

anyway left the dumbells alone and decided to bench for the first time in several months and benched in the power rack - for safety sake its good but the bench i moved across to go in there felt quite narrow compared to the olympic bench station

worked up to 120kg for three reps -should have done better and I am feeling that my work commitments having me train three days in a row has an effect, but lifes crap so you get on with it

did some incline dumbell pressing witht he 40kg bells and focused on real deep stretches and then after that as i was alone decided to use aload of machines and odds and ends and chase the pump - did cross overs, cybex arc machine press and some high rep guillotine presses

did some posing and have to say I am coming in quickly so will have a nice high carb day on saturday as I am taking the kids to the sister in laws for a kids party


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

awsum, how do you find ur strength in the last few weeks coming up to a show?whats shows have you done previously?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

merve500 said:


> awsum, how do you find ur strength in the last few weeks coming up to a show?whats shows have you done previously?


alot of shows - not going to mention my second and third places (and lower Ha ha) here are my better results 

ANB southeast u75kg champ

ANB u75kg welsh champ

BNBF southern lightweight champ

BNBF central lightweight and overall champ

BNBF northern lightweight champ

NPA southeast lightweight and overall champ

BNBF british best wheels award (cant forget this one!!!! :thumb: )

BNBF central middleweight and overall

UKBFF leicester (I think) intermediates U90kg champ

BNBF British lightweight champ - last show i did in 07

strength dips in last few weeks as my bodyweight drops below 75kg, until then its pretty good


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

glen danbury said:


> alot of shows - not going to mention my second and third places (and lower Ha ha) here are my better results
> 
> ANB southeast u75kg champ
> 
> ...


wow you have ur fair share then. how old are you glen?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

merve500 said:


> wow you have ur fair share then. how old are you glen?


a Sprightly 31 -although my handsome good looks makes me look ten years younger


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

What's wrong with your training partners?

Ebola?

That's the minimum excuse level I require for a no-show 

(Hence I train alone. That and the obvious problem of me being nuts.)


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Wee G said:


> What's wrong with your training partners?
> 
> Ebola?
> 
> ...


one is a slacker who i just humour, the other thought i meant 6.30pm and not *AM * 

the other I can excuse as he was away and I was aware before hand that he wouldnt be turning up - its weird I trained alone for nearly all my competitive life but the last few years ahve been training with him and now it doesnt feel right to train alone as i miss that competitiveness you get between training partners


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

lol im always early if im training with somone, Get too paranoid being late haha


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

glen danbury said:


> a Sprightly 31 -although my handsome good looks makes me look ten years younger


well you defo dont look it sweet cheeks :innocent:

haha

as you start to loose weight and get leaner for the show of your choice what supplements will you run?

when will you start AM Cardio?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Dont think I will be doing any AM cardio - itsd the only time i can get my weights session in so any CV activities will always be done in the evening.

in terms of supps what i have listed in my original diet plan is pretty much what i will use

MM5 all in one post workout, physEQ oil for EFAs and PhysEQ protein later in the day mixed with natural yoghurt as my pre bed 'treat'

after the qualifier I am probably going to start using physEQ lean which is a herbal fat burner but dont want to use anything like that until i have to which will be right up until six weeks before the finals I think


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

by the looks of how lean you are off season your body type does not struggle to get into shape any way but does this mean doing extra cardio due to it being later?

ahh cool i was just wandring weather you would use bcaas,hmb,carnatine stuff like this?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

right if my training partner wasnt my business partner I would sack him :lol:

on my own did legs - did two sets of squats with four plates a side,on the second set I felt something twinge in my lowerback but like a sucker carried on for a few more reps. nothing serious I just thing I am tending to over compensate with one side due to the other side hurting in the past 

after that did some extensions and leg curls in superset fashion pretty much non stop for three high rep sets

followed with some glute ham raises and finished off with walking lunges with 35kg bells up and down the gym

currently I am using Phds waxy vol as my intra workout drink - love the product except when your feeling abit queasy I am getting mango vomit flavour in the back of my throat:lol:


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

Phd have some great ptroduct dont they, do you cycle your training or is it just heavy hevay heavy?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

used to use an undulating periodisation model where heavy was every third week, but the last few months gone back to hevay every week and just change the movement when i cant up the weight on a given movement for the first moevement and the rest of the session is higher rep stuff


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

so you hit it with one all out heavy exersize the rest all high reps?? haveyou found this has worked well for you?

i dont mean to ask so many daft questoons but also being natural it is intresting so many people have so many diff veiws


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

yeah pretty much like a westside type routine i like to work up to a near max lift (i.e 1-5RM)

then do repetition stuff afterwards with other exercises for the same area


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

had to train chest in a different gym today due to work commitments (a power puff fitness centre)

as there was no bench press and the dumbells only went up to 30kg I decided to start off with incline cable presses - worked up to 80kg each hand for six (so wish this was my actual dumbell press weight!!!!)

after that did a couple of heavy sets with the stack on the lifefitness chest press and went and used there heaviest dumbell (30kg) for a few sets and finished of with four sets of fifteen on guillotine presses using a fixed barbell and the adjustable bench (just because I like the feeling of a pumped chest lately :laugh


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

today me and simon (yeah make a note in the diary he was there







) did back and biceps

worked up to six plates on rack pulls and got three reps and felt good so no improvement apart from the reps where smoother and more fluid

did bent over rows used three plates a side and managaed four keeping at a good angle just below45 degree. then did two plates a side for twelve keeping pretty much totally bent over

did some weighted chins, some timed chins and then finished off with biceps and was a good session

bodyweight just below 82kg and will take some more pics tomorrow:thumb:


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

awsum.have you decided on the show yet glen?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

welsh or central - still not 100% yet though but at least its narrowed down to two


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

just goes to show things dont always turn out how you expect - woke an hour early at 4am this morning due to hypoing during the night, so went and downed 30g of PHds waxy vol and went and slept on the sofa for 45 mins until my alarm went off. normally hypiing in the night knocks me for six and i feel drained the next day but it didnt today.

will have to look at either decreasing my basal insulin (the docs and nurses always state that you shouldnt need carbs with the basal dose but my experience is i always do) or increasing my carb intake before bed - the fun of juggling it all:rolleyes:

anyway on to the good stuff

did shoulder and triceps

worked up to 47kg bells on seated dumbell pressing and got four reps (two by myself and two with slight touch through the sticking point only), consideirng I coulnt do one with this last week I am delighted and feel i could hit six reps next week and if I do will move up to the 50kg bells, even though my training partner was there i cleaned them up myself as well :thumbup1:

did some heavy rear delt work and then did laterals and upright row superset - I used a short bar for this and the 20kg plates meant my elbows where getting in the way as i like a wide grip on these so only did four dodgy reps

did some timed machine shoulder pressing for three mins and moved on to triceps where I did two heavy sets of push downs and then two heavy sets of machine dips

took some pics and will hopefully be able to upload them later today

looking foprward to tomorrow as I am going to make homemade lean steak mince burgers in wholemeal buns with gherkins, tomatoes, onions and a nice big side salad to boots kcals for a day:beer:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

nice leg session after a weekend of raised carbs (probably around 350g both days)

started with the old faithfull of squats and worked up to seven with four plates a side - dont seem to be able to get past this at present. dropped it to three and a half and did fifteen reps which was a PB

did a superset of vertical leg presses and glute ham raises two sets of twenty reps on both (love the vertical leg press in monster gym as it really hits the quads whilst providing no stress on the lower back)

finished off with 40kg dumbells lunges up and down the length of the gym - had to stop twice as the felt friggin' heavy and was out of puff


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

such a contrast to yesterdays session - once again had to train soem where other than monster gym and did cable presses, machine presses, dumbell flyes and finished off with some high rep (20 + reps) of guilotine presses

even though i will be doing my triceps on friday i added in two high rep sets of pushdowns to flush through and give them a nice pump :thumb:

Its been four weeks of dieting now and I am starting to get those feelings when walking around supermarkets and shops of looking at the foods I cant have


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Good PB on the squat Glen, especially when kcals are a bit down.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

cheers G, as stated before my strength doesnt drop until i am under 78kg usually, in fact for the first five to eight weeks of dieting I am usually getting stronger still :thumb:

did some cardio today and used a machine called the summit - a cross between a stepper and cross trainer. not a bad peice of kit and the elongated motion got a nice pump in my legs and NEARLY made CV enjoyable:lol:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

great pulling session this morning.

started out with rack pulls - worked up to six plates and hit six reps which is a PB - it helped that simon my training partner had the session of his life as he was trying our new pre workout product Unleashed for the first time and last week he couldnt budge five and a half plates but today did three reps with six plates so i had to up my game:laugh:

moved on to bent over rows and did two sets with three plates for five and four reps respectively managing to keep a good angle just below 45 degrees, simon smashed it with six reps and consideirng that back is his weaker body part his form was really good which has always been an area he needs to focus on as his posture means he can often round the shoulders or stand too upright but not today.

we dropped it to two plates for a third set staying as close to totally bent over as we could, i did fifteen simon did twenty (git). its suprising how light 100kg can feel after doing the heavy pulls

did two sets of weighted pull up with 20kg for seven and then six reps and finished back with some timed pull ups on the assisted chin machine - managed the same number of reps as last week but with one plate less assitance

did a few sets of dumbell curls as time was short

hopefully the extra pep that simon has from the unleashed will give him the energy to get my bloody photos uploaded :lol:


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

your a strong guy glen,have you noticed big changes scince starting dieting?

is ur fod npklan and cardio as before stil??


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

yeah have pretty much stayed on the plan and not doing much apart from a few odd Cv sessions of 20 mins thown in here or there which in honesty I dont think i need at the moment - I pretty much want to cruise into the qualifier at only 95% and just look to qualify and then drop the hammer in the last six to eight weeks before the finals but I doubt that will happen as i am a pretty much all or nothing kind of guy and at present the hardest thing is keeping myself contained from all out hard dieting and cardio and trying to be ready three weeks out from a qualifier:lol:


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

surely it is a good thing to be ready maybee not 3 weeks before but 2? i think that is why alot of guys do this sport as its all or nothing.

whats been ur reason for staying natural glen?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

a combination of reasons really

being diabetic since the age of sixteen i never really wanted to have to use anything consider i have to stick myself up to six times a day already (i know some state that invalidates my natural staus anyway   )

started at the time when natural was the in thing (natural press mag was out, EAS mag muscle media was the best rag around and remember all natural muscular development - couldnt be any more different than it is now)

I am the type of person who over analyse everything so I would be constantly paranoid that i am not eating or training 100% correct to maximise the benefits of the gear

I knew a few guys on gear once i started to open my eyes to this sport and the truths out there and was stronger than them anyway so thought whats the point :lol:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

ok these where taken a week ago so fifteen weeks out to the welsh or seventeen or eighteen until the central

still looking somewhat porky but its not what you look like at this stage which counts thankfully :laugh:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

legs are looking very thick there mate and with the time you have to showtime ure giuna be sliced and diced for sure.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

cheers still tons of work to do and ifeel whilst my arms have grown my chest and back doesnt look as big because of it now

we will see in a few months


----------



## isobodz (Nov 24, 2009)

looking good there, looking at you im thinking im nowere near good enough to compete


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

two points - if you havent competed before then it should only ever be about being the best you can be and seeing where you end up after dieting, after that take the comp seriously

second point my goal this year is to win the overalls at the finalsso i am hoping no one looks better than me come the end :lol:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

as its a bank holiday monster gym didn't open until eight and I had to be at work at that time so made my way down to brimsdown and trained at muscle limits

good hardcore gym but I really felt the difference in some of their equipment compared to monsters

started off with seated dumbell presses - had to do some mental arithmetic as their weights are all in lbs not KG (do they not realise we are in europe now!) 

the benches there are higher of the ground than at monster gym and what i found was typically when seated on the becnhes at monster gym my feet reach the ground OK and i can go from a seated calf raise into knee drive to get the weight up but as my feet only just touched the ground I couldn't get the same movement. worked up to my normal weight (100lbers roughly) and getting them on my shoudlers up was ridculous - one went up and the other was sort of mid curl and nearly flipped me of the bench (i was training alone as simon couldnt make it)

as such i dropped it down to the 40kgs bells and man handled them up which felt like a set in itself and by the time they where at shoulder height I was already seeing stars. did two sets of six reps

moved on to some lateral raises for sets of fifteen, some cable rear delt stuff and did three minutes of hammer strength shoulder pressing for three mins

moved onto some tricep stuff and did weighted dips, cable push down (liked the attachement they had) and then did some hammer strength dip machine to finish

did a few sets of seated calve raises and then finished with some posing ( the light its pretty good at msucle limits which is always nice :lol: )


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

looking abtastic Glen


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Ok two sessions to record as it was the holiday period

Yesterday did legs and had a great session - took a serving of Unleashed before hand and trained with simon and a guy called scott who only trains legs with us due to work commitments. Bodyweight around 81kg at present

Started of with squats and worked up to 200kg for two reps. First rep was poor on depth and although the second rep wasn't powerlifting parallel I was happy enough with it. Dropped the weight to three plates a side (140kg) and did a timed set of three minutes and totalled 25 reps with the first twenty done straight off in around a minute and a half and the second half had the other five reps - simon caught this on camera so will get it uploaded to youtube and post it when I can.

Went over and did a few sets of heavy leg curls and then finished off with walking lunges with the 40kg bells up and down the gym but by this point I was burned out as the squats really felt they had taken their toll. Next time I am going to try and do ten, rest do another ten etc and manage the fatigue better as although this was two more reps than I have done with that weight and time period before once I had set the weight down and lifted it again it felt twice as heavy!!!!

This morning did shoulders and triceps, took a serving of vmax pump by Phd that I had been given as a sample and started off with dumbbell pressing and did four reps with 47kg bells without any assistance.

Then did some heavy cable rear delt work for two sets of 6-8. Followed this with a triset of heavy laterals, upright rows and lighter laterals to finish off shoulders

Did overhead closegrip lockouts for triceps for a few sets

Did some cable extensions for a few sets and then did some bodyweight dips. By this point my elbow was beginning to feel the effects so left it there. Have to say the vmax pump made by face itch due to a fairly high dose of beta alanine but overall was failry tame for someone who is a heavy coffee drinker so wasn't that impressed, maybe it was because how much the guy in the shop was building it up to me but I would rate it around the same as the pulse by myprotein ( I have tried tons of these things over the last few months)


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

do you find with N.O and pumpm products you dont really feel the glen i drink a fair bit of cofee and sometimes donot really feel them


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Good session there glen, some nice weight your squatting too! Doubt youd be busting 200kg as the weeks drag on and comp get nearer tho! lol 

Regarding Pre workout-

I always found a can of the asda/tesco redbull replica drink and two 200mg caffeine tabs does it for me and like you im a heavy-ish coffee drinker (dont want to sound like a junky here! haha)


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

yeah some do nothing and others will blow my socks off (i.e the old DY formula one) - it depends upon the concentration of cetrtain Amino acids as well

dont like to use them too often but have at the moment been suing them too much as I have been trying alot of other companies stuff (some great, some not so great)

merat I will always try to lift as heavy as possible until around two weeks out - my view is what built the muscle is what keeps the muscle so i try to keep it as heavy as possible and will always still do 2-3RM lifts right up to the show as much as possible


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Glen mate, have you tried Gaspari Superpump 250? Heard it is not too bad at all.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

glen danbury said:


> yeah some do nothing and others will blow my socks off (i.e the old DY formula one) - it depends upon the concentration of cetrtain Amino acids as well
> 
> dont like to use them too often but have at the moment been suing them too much as I have been trying alot of other companies stuff (some great, some not so great)
> 
> merat I will always try to lift as heavy as possible until around two weeks out - my view is what built the muscle is what keeps the muscle so i try to keep it as heavy as possible and will always still do 2-3RM lifts right up to the show as much as possible


Ah nice mate, respect for you for doing that mate!, I have to agree with you though on that veiw in terms of what built muscle is what keeps the muscle. I read Lee Preist saying doing higher reps for definition is BS and only your diet and cardio can chip in the required definition for a comp, which im sure you know all too well.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

scobielad said:


> Glen mate, have you tried Gaspari Superpump 250? Heard it is not too bad at all.


thats one I havent tried, but I am always wary of gaspari stuff as some of their stuff is banned (plasma jet?) so on the safe side I have avoided it but its probably a very good product as i always hear people rating their stuff


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

glen danbury said:


> thats one I havent tried, but I am always wary of gaspari stuff as some of their stuff is banned (plasma jet?) so on the safe side I have avoided it but its probably a very good product as i always hear people rating their stuff


have you tried Supercharge by Labrada?

Deff my of my favorite pre workout blends.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Merat said:


> have you tried Supercharge by Labrada?
> 
> Deff my of my favorite pre workout blends.


no been using mainly the british brands


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Done back and biceps this morning

Done rack pulls but put the pin in the next whole down compared to last week instead of upping the weight - worked up to six plates a agin but only got five reps with it but still happy as this is a two rep increase from the last time I used this height of pins.

Did two heavy sets of bent over rows with three plates and my form was dreadfull IMO - my hips felt knackered (may have been the after effects of the high rep squatting Monday) so felt I was humping it up too much, dropped it down to two and a half and did a set of twelve - first six was good form and then started humping them out again. I have two choices next week either drop the weight and keep it stricter or force this by changing to T bar rows or prone rows

Did one set of weighted pull ups with 20kg and did eight good reps followed by a ninth which looked like a worm on the end of a hook squirming for its life, finished with assisted chins and did the same amount of reps as last time with one less plate on the assistance.

Did a variety of curls for biceps (got to say I hate curls - curls are for girls!!!! But at the same time since making them more of a priority I have noticed the results)


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

i know i keep asking but is it still a decider between central and welsh or have you narrowed it down mate?

any news on cardio or diet?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Good work on the back and bi session glen! Got to agree on curls being for girls lol!


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

its the welsh unless I am still a porker and then it will be the central but the welsh as its the first one up is the focus

diet and cardio is the same - still losing nice and consistantly (bodyweight now 81k) so no need to change or add anything in

will be going away this weekend with the family and whilst i am aiming to keep it clean I no doubt will indulge abit but once I am back it will be twelve weeks to the welsh so will just get straight back on properly and keep it going into the wlesh show

plan is at the moment stick with the diet as I am now with no cardio - eight weeks out add in some more cardio, four weeks out add in some fat burners possibly but might leave them until six weeks out from the final depending upon how things go

whilst i have a plan i like to adjust as i go along to keep on track


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

did chest this morning and had a crap session

woke at 4.30am hypoing even though i had more carb the night before so will definately have to look at reducing my night time insulin, increase carbs before bed or reduce insulin with fifth meal of the day and run high into the night before taking my basal dose (not my prefered option)

worked up to 130kg and only managed a single (and an ugly, slow grinding single at that)

dropped it to 120kg and did a few reps and then 110kg for five

did incline dumbell pressing and di sets of eight with the 45kg but my right shoulder felt unstable - which i have alos noticed that when standing in my front relaxed pose also looks off so will need to do some extra work for my right lower trap and rhomboid i think with plenty of stretching for that side as well

did some carble flys and finished with 3 mins of cybex arc presses

great pump and took some pics at the end and was very happy with my condition at twekve or so weeks out

will be going away this weekend so will relax the diet slightly but still keep it clean and hope to come back tuesday at the same weight and condition


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

howd the weekend go glen? induldge much?

which fat burners will you be using do you think?

do you bother with stuff like carnatine and HmB?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Ok had abit of a bad weekend away- not only did I over indulge on the weekend away (bodyweight at 81.5kg so even though it felt I overindulged it didn't do anything apart from one pound increase) but my daughter now has a new nick name for me of scaredy cat as we went to rochester castle and I have just learnt I am not good with heights due to the 100ft shear drop on the inside of the castle which she found great delight in teasing me about due to my unwillingness to let go of the hand rails (I was holding my baby daughter in my other arm which was my excuse)

Had a chest session this morning and did a single with 130kg, two sets of three with 120kg

Moved on to incline dumbbell presses and did 6 then 4 reps - but my right shoulder is all over the place and I felt no stability in it at all. I feel it even when poseing as if my right shoulder is 'floating' - I know my right lower trap and rhomboid is weak so will do some extra work on that with some aggressive stretching and foam rolling of the chest and lats and traps

Did some cable cross overs and finished with three minutes of cybex arc machine presses and upped the weight from last time and did nineteen reps which I aim to beat next time


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

merve500 said:


> howd the weekend go glen? induldge much?
> 
> which fat burners will you be using do you think?
> 
> do you bother with stuff like carnatine and HmB?


will be using my ownproduct PhysEQ lean which is a combination of green tea, caffeine and bitter orange

HMB I think isnt that great and would rather just use leucine for the protein synhtesis signalling properties and dont think it does much else


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

so you actually make these PhysEQ products?

is tht your treats finshed untill show time now?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

merve500 said:


> so you actually make these PhysEQ products?
> 
> is tht your treats finshed untill show time now?


The plan is no more cheats from now until after the qualifier, we will see what happens 

yes my company EQ nutrition makes a range of sports nutrition products, we sponsor the BNBF website and a variety of natural competitors etc


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

So is this your main job glen?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Looking very good mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

I think you are looking great bro, nice shape and proportions,(with the exception of the tats) will be nice to see you peeled. Subscribed :thumb:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

cheers folks

a video of my squats


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

youl have ot excuse my ignorance glen i am quite new to bodybuilding and did not realise you had done so much,found a vid of you on you tube power lifting, some awsum lifts.

ur legs are massive!


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

merve500 said:


> youl have ot excuse my ignorance glen i am quite new to bodybuilding and did not realise you had done so much,found a vid of you on you tube power lifting, some awsum lifts.
> 
> ur legs are massive!


no problems mate - i am no celebrity :lol:


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

haha i thought about that after i put it and it looks abit kiss ass ha nah i know but i also looked through a few beef mags and see you write in them,

whatsur job then glen?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

merve500 said:


> haha i thought about that after i put it and it looks abit kiss ass ha nah i know but i also looked through a few beef mags and see you write in them,
> 
> whatsur job then glen?


a mix

I have only just become a director in the EQ nutrition and work more on the development of theproducts as opposed ton the sales and day to day running which occurs in the EQ offices

my main job is a gym manager and personal trainer


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

ahhh cool.do you have alot of clients?

will you be only hitting the bnbf this year?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

no I am very picky with clients and only take ona few a year as its more a side line for me and if i am not picky it tends to kill the love of what i am doing

here is a pick of me at the end of last week, i would estimate around 12% bodyfat in this image - cant seem to sort out the ab shot or front double bicep shot yet


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

christmas tree is coming in nicely hey just see the outline and ur hams. you have alot of size in ur shoulders dont you. looking good.is it the welsh then?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

all being well yes -sent of my membership and application form and circled the welsh so unless I cave in and eat my way through an all you can eat buffet then I think it should be on for that show

things like my glutes, hams etc come in really fast but your not lean until your lean all over and my upperbody (especially the front) seem to take longer

Did legs this morning - good session even though I didn't think it was going to be as last night I caught my knee on the edge of something shifting things between rooms and for the whole night my knee cap was in agony!!!!!

First few sets of squats and I could really feel it, worked up to 200kg for three - so one rep better than last time but feel I need to go an inch deeper on them, dropped it down to 180kg and did seven reps which is the same as last week apart from all reps where to the same depth as previous the seven was always a little short - through out the set I thought I was going to hit ten but adjusted the bar back up higher on my back after the sixth rep and the seven I nearly toppled over so not only was it deeper but it was also one of those 'recovery' reps where your off balance and trying not to face plant the mirror in front of you when coming up

After this and due to my knee being sore we did a triset of extensuions, vertical leg presses and smith machine squats all for twenty reps back to back, finished off with two sets of heavy leg curls with the second super setted with smith machine stiff legged deadlifts (almost feel dirty for using this piece of equipment twice in a session)


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

more pics


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

great improvements from last pic. lookin thick i the side bicep great stuff


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

cheers - just got to ensyure that i keep it nice and slow and dont go to mad which is always my down fall and end up losing too much chasing the condition


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

A mixed session this morning

Started of with standing presses as haven't done in a while and worked up to 80kg (plate and half either side of an Olympic bar) - did the first rep which was a near one rep max type grind and as the weight come down I knew it wasn't going back up! So dropped the weight a fraction for a second set (75kg) and it was a pure mirror image of the first, slow grind to lockout then a controlled descent followed by me feeling like I was being stapled with the weight

After this wanted to do some more pressing so went and did seated dumbbell presses and did twelve reps with 40kg bells on first set and then five on the second - same weight as the standing press but a world of difference in terms of how it felt, considering that dumbbells require more stabilisation for the shoulders its obvious the issue is with my 'functional' strength of doing the weight standing and having a strong platform to push off - too much damn nancy bodybuilding seated work has made me weak! 

Followed this with heavy bent over laterals and then single arm standing laterals with a slight lean away and had one of the best shoulder pumps ever from this exercise

Did some heavy push downs, machine dips and then finished of with two sets of lying dumbbell extensions for triceps

My vanity got the better of me and I had a quick pose and I feel the last three days my condition has come on again from those last images posted especially my legs


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Glen

i was just wondering how long have you trained for? also how old you are (sorry if you have already posted it but i never seen it)

also massive improvements from starting pics to the recent pics


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

very nice m8 you are coming in realy quick massive improvement from the first set of pictures


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

borostu82 said:


> Hi Glen
> 
> i was just wondering how long have you trained for? also how old you are (sorry if you have already posted it but i never seen it)
> 
> also massive improvements from starting pics to the recent pics


training - too long mate, but I used to be a skinny cardio geek so bodybuilding around twelve years and competing for ten years this year

I am 31 although my boyish good looks makes me look significantly younger:lol:

FATBOY - yes I was worried about how quickly i would come in but I am pleasently suprised how quick its occuring and as i stated in the above post the last three dasy i have noticed even more improvements, but maybe thats just wishfull thinking on my part


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

do you aim to come in 2 weeks prior then glen?if you do come in earlie do you start to work on hardness of the muscle.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

merve500 said:


> do you aim to come in 2 weeks prior then glen?if you do come in earlie do you start to work on hardness of the muscle.


if I am ready that far out its just a case of letting the skin settle if theres any looseness and maintaining the diet whilst backing of cardio a little to continue to harden up

BUT unless your names munzer you can always be a little leaner its just a case of ensuring that you dont loose muscle too much in the process


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

Munzer tht guy was phenomial wasnt he.what is ur fav natural physique?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

had a rough session today as yesterday i tweeked something when doing shoulders in my upper back (I get trigger points in my upper right trapfrom a stupid move where as a over eager blindside flanker at Uni I agreed to play hooker for the first time when we had our hardest match of the season against St marys college and basically got folded in half every scrum)

as such i was very tentative about back today so avoided the rack pulls and went straight to weigthed pull ups and worked up to +30kg for five reps, did eight with +20KG on the second set

went over to T-bar rows and did three sets fo 10-12 very carefully with three plates trying to keep everything off the upper traps by staying as parallel to the ground as possible

did three sets of behind the neck pull downs for same rep range and then did some hammer strength machine deadlifts and stuck four plates a side on thinking it would be easier than a regular deadlift (half way through a workout and ego starting to get better of me as trap eased off







) and did two sets with it but both low reps and each rep was a grind followed by me finding that upon lowering i was nearly losing balance

did some incline dumbell curls, preacher cable curls and finsihed off with the what used to be my pet peeve in the gym - concentration curls


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

merve500 said:


> Munzer tht guy was phenomial wasnt he.what is ur fav natural physique?


nigel davies - size, shape, proportions- perfect

tons of others though - rob hope for his ridiculous proportions and muscle bellies, alun davis for his condition (although the guy comes across as a right knob), fivos (posts on here) for his strength. but I could **** kiss for ages as i know and respect alot of these guys


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

alun davies i do not know the guy but have heard there was uproars after the worlds this year?nigel davies is awsum

have you had any serious injuries through training glen?where did you get all ur info from on things like dieting


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

yeah alun seems to have the kind of personality where he thinks very highly of himself

at an ANB show in 2001 I commented on how impressive his legs where and he looked at me like i had just told him he stank of **** - great guy:whistling:

I have done the formal education route(post graduate degree in sports nutrition) and combined that with spending a small fortune on bodybuilding books and magazines but you cant beat sitting down and speaking to more experienced competitors and just asking them questions

I am sure i have chewed the ear off many a competitor to glean about of info from them


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

little niggles injury wise but nothing serious until last year when i was flipping a 350kg tyre and partially tore my left gastroc and had to drive to welwyn garden city from cheshunt with a partially torn calf which made changing gear fun


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

well imsure illearn about these guys as i go along,where you flipping that tier for an event?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

no mate i was just messing around after a session at monster gym and finished a shoudler session went outside and tyres had just ben delivered

i was talking to my training partner and he asked how heavy the were so i decided to try and flip one - where i wasnt warmed up in the lowerbody and tired already i deadlifted it fine but didnt have the drive ti flip under it so did a mini drive and as i did i jut felt the fibers of my calf PING - not a nice feeling, still managed to flip the tyre though :laugh:

Had a good weekend scouting the venue for the natural strongman contest at the end of august

Had tons of pain in my neck region due to two trigger points in the upperback and neck which was major pain - stretching and some acupressure type work helped a little but what relieved the pain and helped was doing some work for my lower traps with some overhead band pull aparts, still sore a little this morning but eased off no end

Started with squats worked up to 200kg and di four reps same depth as last time (so one rep higher but still too high0

Dropped it to 180kg for second set and did six reps but found my lowerback was giving out as I was starting to lean further and further forward with each rep but well happy with the depth

Did two sets of leg pressing first set 15 reps, upped the weight and did ten reps on the second

Did leg extensions - stack (290lbs) x 9, 250lbs x 10 for second set

Leg extensions 2 x 8, 12 (dropped the weight on the second set)

Finished with lunges up and down the gym with 40kg dumbbells - tried to walk straight through on each rep so none stop but after five reps found I didn't like this as I felt I wasn't getting full extension on the leg so went back to stopping at the top of each rep to reset


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

this is the first response i have had to my yuotube training video challenge

makes me look like a right lazy git

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheBNBF#p/a/u/0/rPOt2zAVoLM


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Had a good session this morning even though my neck (and subsequent shoulder) still isn't 100% right

Started with bench press and worked up to 120kg and five reps (great compared to last workout). Once done I felt I needed to feel some heavier weights to keep the strength up so decided to do some negatives and went with simon to the power rack where we did four reps with three plates aside just lowering the weight keeping the speed as slow as possible

Felt great but as soon as I got to the bottom I could feel my should just give out but will be including more of these before my heavy bench exercises as a slight primer and see whether over the next few weeks can get back to my best of 120kg for eight which I will be happy with considering that's 150% of bodyweight at that point

Did two sets of incline cumbell presses, 50kg for six reps - frustrating as I am feeling I am having to slow my left arm down to match my right but it felt better than last week so will continue with the band work and wall angels for shoulders in the evenings to see if I can improve the stability of my shoulder, did a second set with 42kg bells

Pumped my chest well with some cable cross overs and finished with cybex press for three minutes, didn't realise the machine set up was lower than before which made it a lot harder than last weekbut had a great stretch on the chest

Took some pics and feel I have come on abit in the last few weeks


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

Get em up!

thats some good lifts,how much have you lost scince starting glenn? weight i mean.

will there be any changes to supplements and food anytime soon?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

no changes, weighed myself today and seem to be around 80.5kg so come down a total of 4-5kg in the last five or so weeks, another 4kg to go I reckon at this point

everyone else can be the judge though when I put up the latest pics


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

cool cool get em up big man


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

did twenty five minutes of cardio this morning - started off with ten minutes on the bike but was itching to get off after six mins as i was already getting bored and had a numb butt already

did some abs and some activation exercises for my right lower trap and rhomboid and finished with fifteen minutes on the stairmill - hate cardio I think i have ADHD as I cant see how people do this for hours at a time :lol:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

im half a sleep doing my cardio but dvd's help a lot


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Galtonator said:


> im half a sleep doing my cardio but dvd's help a lot


yes I am sure that would

one thing that kept me enterntained for a while was an informercial for a weight loss product called zumbla or something which to me (as i couldnt hear it only see it on the gyms TVs) seemed to benothign more than low impact aerobics with lots of wiggling your hips - honestly if people actually paid for this crap amazes me :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

This has made for a nice read, subscribed buddy.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

On a Saturday I typically raise my kcal intake by adding in more carbs

This Saturday I am going to have the following recipe which is a nice big dose of good carbs, protein and healthy fats

Nut fudge Oat crunch

300g low fat natural yoghurt

Two servings of nut fudge protein

1 tbsp flax seeds

1 tbsp pumpkin seeds

½ tsp cinnamon

50g of oats

25g chopped almonds

3 tbsp apple juice

2 tbsp honey

Mix everything but the yoghurt and protein podwer together until clumpy and sticky - spread mixture onto a non stick oven pan and toast in over on gas mark six for ten to fifteen minutes, stirring occasionally to break up

Once toasted allow to cool

Mix powder and yoghurt until smooth and thick, stir in oat/nut mixture

yum yum cant wait until saturday night 

cheers bri


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Had a mixed session today

Started of with rack pulls but put the pins at the lowest setting - worked up to five plates for a couple of reps and loaded six plates but it wouldn't budge from that height (you look a right plonker pulling on a weight which stays totally motionless - I keep telling people I am doing isometrics when this happens deadlifting )

Did bent over rows and did four plates - first set for six but was humping it up too much, second set stayed still and did three but felt it much more. Dropped to two plates and stayed where I should be i.e bentover and did eleven good reps

Did two sets of weighted pull ups +25kg for six and then +20kg for six

As I wanted more work for more lower traps I did some behind the neck pull downs just to the top of the back of my head focusing on the retraction

Did some dumbbell curls and then some preacher machine curls to finish off


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

glen danbury said:


> On a Saturday I typically raise my kcal intake by adding in more carbs
> 
> This Saturday I am going to have the following recipe which is a nice big dose of good carbs, protein and healthy fats
> 
> ...


I BET YOU CANT THAT SOUNDS GEORGEOUS.

when are you posting some more pics up?is it the welsh then glen?are you adding more cardio now?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

merve500 said:


> I BET YOU CANT THAT SOUNDS GEORGEOUS.
> 
> when are you posting some more pics up?is it the welsh then glen?are you adding more cardio now?


I am desperately trying not to do too much cardio as I tend to flatten out really easily and my major focus this year to ensure that i stay as big as possible whilst hitting the condition as i dont want to be a tiny middleweight

i am awaiting for my training partner to upload the pics on to his photobucket account and as soon as they are up will stick them up


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

glen danbury said:


> On a Saturday I typically raise my kcal intake by adding in more carbs
> 
> This Saturday I am going to have the following recipe which is a nice big dose of good carbs, protein and healthy fats
> 
> ...


OMG I am so making this on Sat


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

nice one glen,is it all going to plan then?times flying now isnt it.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Kate1976 said:


> OMG I am so making this on Sat


 :thumb:

got loads more nice recipes that will slowly slip out as the weeks go by


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

yep times flying mate - ten and abit weeks till the welsh with around 4kg to slowly lose, so nice one pound a week :thumb:


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

ur well on track then.awsum stuff whats ur music going to be?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

new pics


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

massive changed from the last set mate. must say ure looking like u have alot more mass than in avitar pic.

any chance of an example day of eating for u at the min? are you cycling carbs?


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

as above m8 massive changes can see why you are keeping the cardio down , if you can hold that mass while getting the condition you will be a force to reckon with


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

wow!! fair play glen u look big man..can see why ur happy.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

hilly said:


> massive changed from the last set mate. must say ure looking like u have alot more mass than in avitar pic.
> 
> any chance of an example day of eating for u at the min? are you cycling carbs?


pretty much the same as what it was at the start of the diet four or five weeks ago

estimate 250g carbs, 200g protein, 85g of fats

wake up 5am- 3 whole eggs, 5ml PhysEQ oil, black coffee

during training - carb drink (500ml fluids and 15g of carbs from Phds waxy vol mango crush flavour - very nice IMO)

post training - serving of MM5 all in one, 100g dried fruit

mid morning- potatoes, meat veg

lunch - three eggs, apple

mid afternoon - hemp protein powder, 40g cashews

dinner - potatoes/rice, meat (loving pork loin at present) and veg

pre bed - 200g low fat natural yoghurt, physEQ protein, 5 ml physEQ oil

only real difference to the start is i have increased the serving of cashews mid afternoon, removed the cashews pre bed and split my oil between am and pm rather than have it all in one lump which gives me three doses of EFAs throughout the day (two oil servings and hemp powder)

at 2600kcals though its around 500-700kcals below my maintenance so the weight just drops off

on saturdays i increase the kcals to around 3000kcals by adding in clean carbs or having an extra big juicy steak or something (this weekend i am making homemade pizza with the base from wholemeal flour from scratch and replacing the cheese with low fat cottage cheese and later on having the recipe outlined above before bed whilst wathcing heroes - sad i know:whistling

cardio is a little twenty mins here or there

still got a way to go though with another 4-5kg off from those pics (lost a little this week and feel improved from those pics already still)

but that would leave nme around 3-4kg bigger than the avi pic from 07 and make me middle of the middleweight category (but i am an umpa lumpa compared to alot of the guys in there so should hopefully look nice and chunky) :beer:


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

what a transformation, great work, i wish i had your calves!

Great work for a natty


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

dazsmith69 said:


> what a transformation, great work, i wish i had your calves!
> 
> Great work for a natty


cheers daz

hopefully should do alright in a ukbff qualifier as well - was looking at the kent classic in the u80kg but thats the day after my natural strognman contest and think ti will be too much stress wise organising a big event and competing the day after - all the other ukbff qualifiers are either not great time wise or just to plain fair for my lazy but

might look at the bedford one though which i think is in july or june?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

diet looks good mate, nice and varied i like it., the pizza sounds great


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Looking big Glen


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

OK

trained legs yesterday at 10am and the time difference didnt make any difference to my performance like many people have told me I would

did some squats and pretty much did what i did last week but the reps on the 200kg where not good as my back was feeling stiff from thursday so ended up being way too short on depth

went over to vertical leg pressing and we had another guy training with us yesterday called scott - we put the same weight on as last week, simon did 15 reps, i told scott to beat it so he did twenty, I went further and did twenty five, simon did his next set but then scott pulled a massive set out of thye bag and did thirty which i managed to match but nearly killed me

did some heavy leg curls and walking lunges with the 40kg bells to finish - was going to go upstairs for the BNBF london club which started at 11am and scott was going to do some posing as he may compete this year but he told me he was going to go home as he felt a little quezy - ha ha you have to love training legs

seen some of the other competitors and got reminded how much work i still have to do!


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

are these competeing at teh welsh glen?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

merve - no mark claxton will be at the central same as shane raymond, those along with david kaye will be the top challengers for the middleweights at the british i feel

did a becnh session today - started off and worked up to three plates a side inside the rack for five negative reps, much more controlled than last time, backed it down to 120kg and repped with that

did incline dumbell presses to day and did the same reps with the fifties on the first set but two more on a set with the 40kgs

did some cable cross overs and then did a three minute set with the cybex arc press and whilst this was hard I manged to get more reps from last week


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

shane raymond the novice from last year? is he competeing in the middle weihts this year? he is massive isnt he.do you train at the same gym?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

yes he should be in the middleweights, he doesnt train at monster but the guy prepping him (and a few others who where there) works out of monster gym - lee williams of body synergy.

shanes upperbody is fantastic but his not 100% complete and the big question mark is his condition, if he comes in 100% shredded then its lights out for most competitors - but thats the fun of competition you step up to the plate do your best and see where you place :thumb:


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

yeh and he in my opinion was given the british title due to his size not condition.but yes he is phenominal is lee prepping alot of guys then?any improvement wit ur condition glen?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

merve500 said:


> yeh and he in my opinion was given the british title due to his size not condition.but yes he is phenominal is lee prepping alot of guys then?any improvement wit ur condition glen?


Lee and Helen of body synergy work with alot of people out of monster gym and he has alot of people travel a fair distance so people must be happy with his contribution

I will take photos at the end of next week when i expect to dip under 80kg and be eight weeks out and see whether to keep it nice and slow still or drop the hammer for the final eight weeks


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Looking good mate holding onto some very good mass there too.


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

ahhh i did not mean lee lee is the business i have been told,and look at his record 2nd at the arnold with otu ebing assissted. iw as on about raymond, there was a guy matt algarve at the npa brits was shredded but raymond won due to his wow factor..never the less i agree is that guy nails it he would be very hard to beat.

does ur training change int he final weeks or?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

apart from backing of the very heavy stuff not really unless i choose to carb load and deplete which I am still not 100% sure i will bother with as i ddint at the british in 07 and came in the tightest I have ever done, I mivght just diet and train normal with one day higher carbs around thursday to fill out abit

plan to experiment at the welsh and whatever UKBFF show i choose (possibly the bedford muscletalk but that means doing two shows a week apart)


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Had a cracking back session today - me and Simon was joined by another lad who trains with us occasionally Richard

Started with rack pulls going back to the knee height position we used originally, worked up to six plates and got a PR of eight reps stopping each one dead from the rack

Did bent over rows and ensured I didn't hump the weight so three plates aside for two sets of three, dropped it to 110kg and did eleven strict reps so was very happy with this

Did two sets of weighted chins and and after this did a machine set of pull overs with 80kg for twenty five reps to finish off

Overall the rack pulls had me very happy:thumb:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

did shoulders

managed four reps with 47.5kg bells in seated shoudler presses although two where abit short, dropped it to 40kg and did nine good reps on the second set

cable upright rows for two sets of 10-12

bent over laterals two sets of twelve

did two sets of lean away single arm lateral raises - awesome feeling in the delt

finsihed with a three minuite timed set of strive machine shoudler presses managed around 30 odd reps with a ton of half reps as well :whistling:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

strong lifting


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

whats ur theory behind these three min lifts glen?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

the three minute timed sets are a rip off from charles staleys EDT really

personally i like to do heavy weights but this tends to limit the volume as such i always try add in sonmething which will up the volume whilst also acting as a controlling workout density (dont want to be in the gym for ages) - as sucha timed set works perfect

I get a good volume in, it creates alot of metabolic distrurbance and I have a simple controlled objective to beat next session

in some ways i find it probably does alot of what the FST7 stuff does at the end of a workout


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

so you are saying by adding them in it can shack the bdys fat burning?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

merve500 said:


> so you are saying by adding them in it can shack the bdys fat burning?


it might have a small effect on fat loss, but none of my weight training is focused onfat loss - but rather muscle building, what i meant by metabolic disturbance was an effect on substrate use which will an effect on sarcoplasmic hypertrophy


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

just weighed myself and I am 80.4kg 

vascularity is coming out in places as well so all good


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

thts nice slow and steady 

you knoe you said you have spent a fortune on books any inparticularly good ones you could mention


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

dpeends on how deep you want things

my two favourite books are super training by siff and groff and groppers nutrition and human metabolism - but both of these are more text books

for basic knowledge nutrient timing by ivy is good combined with beyond brawn would be my recommendations to any starting off training


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

what about for any one looking for knowledge on nutrition of dieting for shows?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

not one for dieting for shows, personally I have always just read the basic books and taken the principles and amplied to dieting for a show - the only real thing thats different is the final week and to be honest most of that is myth and conflicting theories IMO


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

were could i purchase these glen?


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Google


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

tryed amazon


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Had an awesome session yesterday

Me and Simon went to monster gym around 8am due to the bank holiday and as a treat I took a serving of PhysEQ Unleashed

Done rack pulls from the second to last pin (my usual position which puts the bar at the bottom of my knee just touching the underside of my patella) worked all the way up to six and a half plates and managed a good six reps ensuring each rep was started from a dead start. Simon pulled a solid six with five plates and so I went and had a go with seven plates and although the initial pull I tucked under the bar somewhat and squatted the initial pull and the final lockout was a slow grind I managed it which I was thrilled with - if I hadn't done six reps with the six and a half I think I could have repped this - always next week

Did bent over rows for two sets with three plates a side and powered up five reps and then tried to stay totally bent over on the second set and found one painfull rep was all I could manage with eyes bulging. dropped it to 110kg and got thirteen reps although the last three or so I was heaving them up

Moved on to weighted chins - four reps with 30kg and then eight with 20kg

Finished with three sets of 10-15 using the pulldown machine for straight arm pulldowns

Over the moon with the rack pulls

Had a really good day at dowe dynamics on Saturday for the EQ nutrition open day. I have trained here before and will probably get a few more sessions in here once in a while.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

merve500 said:


> were could i purchase these glen?


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Supertraining-Mel-Cunningham-Siff/dp/1874856656/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1272958181&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nutrient-Timing-Robert-Portman/dp/1591201411/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1272958249&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Beyond-Brawn-Insiders-Encyclopedia-Muscle/dp/9963916368/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1272958289&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Advanced-Nutrition-Human-Metabolism-Sara/dp/0534555217/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1272958324&sr=1-2

(also a good one but can get cheaper on the high street i would reckon)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Foods-Nutrition-Sports-Performance-Devlin/dp/0419178902/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1272958367&sr=1-1


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

hey thanx alot glen

and theya resome impressive lifts!

hows ur condition?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Will be taking some pics tomorrow, dropped under 80kg this week and i am feeling skinny now so will see how I look but in good light i can see my glutes coming in so happy enough

the rack pulls tore my haands to peices though and I tore off a calus off my little finger on my left hand and thats pretty sore


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

this here is the person who will probably go in as one of the favourites for gthe middles come the finals

here he is four weeks out from the scottish


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

hes lean isnt he?im going to order some of those books tonite.

i am looking forward to the welsh big style i would hide as il be full of questions for you mate


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

no probs mate, i look forward to it :lol:


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

awsum thanx man! do u know if there are many enterd? i am doing the under 23s not yet sent the forms in.need to but alls going well so far


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

bit of a random question glenn but whats ur preferd tan?how do you apply in terms of how many layers and base coats sheen?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

the number of entrants is usually confirmed on the bnbf forum around two weeks before when the closing date has occured.

when you get your application form and membership you will get a web code which will give you a special price on jan tana products from 247bodybuilding (although ebay seems just as cheap for this)

I am going to get the jan tana competition mouse (dream tan and instant tanners are banned by ukbff and BNBF) with the scrub and body glaze which costs around £40 with the discount all in

I havent used this before as i am a massive dream tan fan and havent competed since '07 when it was still allowed

on the bnbf forum (www.bnbf.co.uk) they have a thread on there all about jan tana use and is a fairly good guide to the best use of it from half a dozen different competitors


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

did chest and biceps this morning

started off wioth bench and worked up to a couple fo eccentric reps with 150kg then dropped it to 120kg and did three reps and then 100kg for eight - seems my pressing strength is dropping off even though i maintaining or getting stronger on other lifts

alternated sets of dumbell curls with 22kg bells for eight reps with incline dumbell presses with 40kg for eight reps and focusing upon the stretch as i have felt my shoulders taking too much of the workload of late

did some cross overs, some machine curls and then finished with three minutes of cybex arc presses

looked great this morning with massive chest and arm pumps and really happy with my taper coming in now - but simon one of my training partners wasnt there so pics will be taken friday after shoulders


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

had a good leg session

did squats but found that for some reason I was twisting on the reps, managed the same as last week which considering my bodyweight is under 80kg i am happy with

moved onto vertical leg press, did 30 reps with same weight as last week then did a set with the same weight for ten, dropped a plate did ten and continued this drop until there was only two plates on it - feel such a pussy as your heads turning purple and legs quivering doing almost rest pause reps with only 40kg on the machine

did two sets of leg curls for fifteen reps and finished of with three minutes of squatting with 60kg on the bar. This felt too light but was agony to complete as the reps where really high and my legs were pumped and shaky

Finished off with drop sets of standing calf raises


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

do you only hit calfs with legs glen? i did the 140 challange last week like in merrifeilds dvd got to21 reps its mind over matter when you get to like 12 int it


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

thats good going mate well done.

for me i dont do alot of calves as there a strong point - there was a time when i would train calves ALOT, when I first started I had the goal whatever gym i went to I wnated to be able to stack the calf raise machine and would train calves several times a week

however I tedn to find i feel my calves work fairly hard on the compound lifts so dont do alot for them


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

thats a fair point and a pretty wiked goal.21reps i was sort of happy with as it was one up on what i did the last time but i did not do it over 3 minutes. i will have to give it a shot,do you belive in over traiing calfs or are you a beliver you can do them alot?

aboutthose books theyve been put on hold as i have to ut my car in the garagefor a cam change and other things when i asked the mechanic what he expected the price to be ( i expected about 100 pounds) £250 pounds!!!


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Had a good shoulder session today and simon took some pics of me afterwards, really happy as seem to be coming in nicely as I hope the pics will show. At the beginning of the week my bodyweight was 79kg which meant that I had dropped too fast, upped the carbs slightly with an extra spud in one of my earlier meals and my weight has settled bang on 80kg today.

With eight weeks to go I reckon I will step on stage in very good condition at 75-76kg. I wil let others be the judge when the pics go up though

Started off with seated smith machine presses and worked up to three reps with two and a half plates, dropped this to two plates and did two sets of six reps

Did some cable rear delt, some single arm lean away laterals

Moved on to overhead close grip lockouts for triceps and did two sets of 6-8

Did some overhead cable extensions and the finished of with three minutes of Arnold presses with 15kg dumbbells - never has such light weights felt so damn hard, lost count after thirty reps and there was a ton of half reps in there as well


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

merve500 said:


> thats a fair point and a pretty wiked goal.21reps i was sort of happy with as it was one up on what i did the last time but i did not do it over 3 minutes. i will have to give it a shot,do you belive in over traiing calfs or are you a beliver you can do them alot?
> 
> aboutthose books theyve been put on hold as i have to ut my car in the garagefor a cam change and other things when i asked the mechanic what he expected the price to be ( i expected about 100 pounds) £250 pounds!!!


driving always seems to drain the pocket - I started doing alot of bits on the car myself but the more modern the car the less you seem to be able to do as its either electronic or you need special tools


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

glen danbury said:


> driving always seems to drain the pocket - I started doing alot of bits on the car myself but the more modern the car the less you seem to be able to do as its either electronic or you need special tools


 i know mate and they just lug them into computers now dont they was gutted as i really wanted to buy the beyond brawn one.

are you off to the expo?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)




----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow:thumb: Looking ace mate:thumbup1:

Very inspirational for a natural trainer like myself:beer:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

cheers mate, much appreciated

whilst i am happy with how I stand and how i am coming in, personally every time i look at the pics all i see is whats lacking and needs bringing up or whats still got lard over it

well head down for eight weeks and hopefully i can qualify without being 100% so i can comfortable focus on peaking properly for the british


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm no judge mate but it doesn't look like you will have any problems qualifying.

Very impressed with your physique,quads and shoulders look huge:thumb:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

cheers, aim is now to keep as much size on as possible - so a nice increase in carbs tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

what ever you are doing keep at it pal cos its working atreat IMO


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

How do you manage to keep your abs out whilst still eating carbs to maintain size as this is something i've always struggled with??


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

I find whether I reduce carbs or reduce fats i always lean up as long as the kcals are correct. as stated I am on 2600kcals and 260g of carbs a day which is low for me (offseason i eat 3500kcals and carbs are around 400g + a day)


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks mate:thumb:

Good luck with everything,will keep an eye on this.

Great journal:thumbup1:


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

impressive glen fair play mate i am looking forward to the welsh!!


----------



## Compton (Aug 13, 2009)

Looking good there mate.

How much cardio are you doing?

How much fat are you taking in?

Best of luck with the show


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

cardio is 20 mins here or there (mainly the days not weight training except saturday as i tend to increase the kcals then and feel my glucose sensitivity is enough i dont have to worry about extra activity for the extra grub)

fats are at around 85g a day - 10g from physEQ oil (vegeterian EFA oil farmed in Britain), cashew nuts and meats (currently loving my pork loin). it just tends to be that my fats are kept seperate from my carbs as much as possible so i either have proteinand fats or protein and carbs


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

started off with rack pulls this morning and I noticed the difference from last week where i trained slightly later.

worked up to six plates and a fifteen on either side and couldnt lock the top out, dropped it to six plates with a five on either side and did five resp so slightly down on last week.

I was annoyed with this failure so went for three and a half plates for bent over rows, once I bent over and locked myself in place I found that i could only just about shrug itthe first three or so inches and it wasnt going any further, dropped to three plates and got six good reps, dropped to two and half plates for another good six reps on the last set

weighted pull ups with 30kg for four reps, 20kg for eight reps

moved onto pull overs and did fifteen reps with 32kg bell and then did another fifteen on the second set butd ropped to 22kg bell and did another ten reps straight off to finish.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Had a great session this morning with chest and biceps

Started out and worked up to three negative reps with 150kg

Then did two sets with 120kg of standard pressing doing five and three reps

Moved on to dumbbell pressing and really focused upon the stretch as my bad habit is cutting them short and getting the shoulders involved, 50kg bells for five and 40kg bells for eight

Then did some cable work with higher reps

Did biceps - spider curl machine for a few heavy sets, some incline dumbbell curls and finshed off with seated barbell curls which restrict the range of motion but keep the tension squarely on the biceps and stop any cheating - high reps with a 15kg barbell and my arms where pumped to hell and its nice seeing all the veins appearing again.

Had a nice bit of feedback this morning with a guy called scott who occasionally trains with me and simon, he stated how he was talking to someone else in the gym and they stated they had spoke to someone else who had stated I looked normal when I came into the gym fully dressed but when I stripped off the other day they said the where surprised by the amount of muscle I had and shocked them - always nice to hear


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

good leg session today

Started off with squats and worked up to 180kg for six, although would only count four as the last two reps got shallower and shallower









dropped the weight to 160kg and did eight reps ensuring i touched the pins on each rep as was annoyed with my depth on the last set. starting to feel the bite in my top end strength now that i am under eighty kg (79.2kg this morning)

moved onto leg pressing on the vertical machine and put seven plates on and did thirty reps and immediately went into drop sets stripping of a plate and doing another ten until right the way down (so a lot of bloody reps)

did some hamstring curls for sets of ten to fifteen and then finished ioff with walking barbell lunges using the 50kg bar up and down the gym - first time did it with a bar in a while and to be honest i think this was too light so next week will use the short olympic bar and stick abit more weight on it

legs felt like jelly at the end and even now a few hours after training they are still pumped


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

glen danbury said:


> good leg session today
> 
> Started off with squats and worked up to 180kg for six, although would only count four as the last two reps got shallower and shallower
> 
> ...


Great job mate, sounds like you're working hard.


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

do u recon uve got alot to come off glen?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

merve500 said:


> do u recon uve got alot to come off glen?


about another 3kg so will be where I estimated at 75-76kg when on stage

will take some more pics next wednesday :thumb:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

glen danbury said:


> about another 3kg so will be where I estimated at 75-76kg when on stage
> 
> will take some more pics next wednesday :thumb:


Will look forward to your pics very much mate. :bounce:


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

cool ate,jut out of intrest ho did you come to write in the beef n stuff?


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Sounds like a hell of a workout, I have legs tonight and hope it will be a better session than last week. My reps on 4 plates a side on squats seem to be getting shallower every week (I am not dieting or losing weight) I think I have lost my bottle. Any suggestions fella?

Anyway I am going to subscribe to this thread and keep an eye on how you are getting on.


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

yeh i was finding this i would know 3 plates out like theres no tmrw work myw ay up and when i get to 4 it felt like 9 plates!!! it is mind over matter


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

squating is IMo as much mental and just dealing with the fear that if you dont come up you are going to get stapled

I squat in a power rack with the pins pretty much set at the point I stop at so if i fail I just sink abit deeper and step out under from the bar, having confidence in your spotter and ensuring they spot correctly (i.e right behind you arms hovering around torso and squatting with you)

merve500 I wrote for a few other magazines and online places (bodybuilding.com, ironman magazine, natural bodybuilding and fitness etc) and alex mac approached me when the mag made changes to start writing for it regularly


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

shoulders and triceps this morning

started off with smith machine presses and worked up to a few reps with two and a half plates, dropped to two plates a side for another two sets and ensured i was trying to go down to clavicle on each rep unlike last time which meant only getting 5 and then 3 on each set

cable rear delts and lean away single arm laterals (raised this to 15kg dumbells today and it smoked my delts)

went on to triceps and did lying extensions with EZ bar and 20kg either side for eight and then five reps, did some strict pushdowns for sets of fifteen

finished off with three minutes of machine dips totally over sixty reps on it

had five minutes of vanity posing and really happy with how I am coming in - waist tighter (although still have little pocket of fat towards the rear), glutes and legs coming in more but I would estimate I am pretty close to the condition I was in for the central in 07 but around 3kg heavier

will take pics next wednesday for others opinions


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

anything like the last lot and im sure the coments will be "BIG AND FULL" ha

i was just wandring tobe honest whats plans oevr the weekend glen?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

tomorrow will be normal diet day with possibly some cardio doe late evening after the kids have gone to bed

sunday will be no training and going round the families for a BBQ where i will probably indulge in a few extra lumps of meat than normal :thumb:


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Cheers for the thoughts, The gym I attend has a 2 smith machines, 2 squat racks and no power racks. I always thought power racks are the best for gaining confidence with bigger weights so I am contemplating buying one and doing some heavier training at home and not in the gym (how screwed up is that).

@ Merve,

Completely agree, what is puzzling me is that 3 weeks ago I was hitting parallel (BBer) holding the weight for a split second before pushing back up. I even went to 4 1/2 per side for a couple of shallower reps. I think you are right it is a mind over matter thing, it is when I am picking the weight up of the rack if it feels heavy, I am losing confidence and form is going to 5h1t.

Last night's workout was better though

@ Glen,

Started pinching a few ideas from this thread and will see how it pans out. Will have to read some of your articles as well chap, 100s of copies of the Beef lying around in the gym. Enjoy the extra meat and the BBQ


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

not weird at all amte u want the best for urself the only thing you may find is what else will you sue to train ur legs other than squats. any ideas?

stay away from those burgers glen! 

are u on facebook mate?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

yes but dont use it

After eating too much at the BBQ yesterday I had a good session today.

Started off with rack pulls but we dropped the pins by one hole (so bottom pin on one of the power racks at monster). Worked up to five plates and did six reps, put five and a half plates on and only managed a single rep but was happy enough with this considering it was lower than normal.

Went over to the chest supported t bar machine and did two sets with two and half plates - took some getting used to as the grip was wide and I felt the outside of my thumbs being crushed from rep two onwards but was happy as this stopped all the cheating and humping the weight up that had started to creep into my bentover rows

Weighted pull ups ensuring that each rep was from a dead hang - +20kg for 8, 6

Pull overs 40kg ensuring hips was down and full stretch (bell touched the floor on each rep) - was aiming for fifteen but the strictness meant two sets of eight reps and siz reps respectively

Finished back off with a three minute timed set of deadlifts with three plates a side and I managed thirty reps (twenty straight off and then two sets of five) some of the later reps felt like I had the same weight as the rack pulls on but my back from the bottom of my hips right up to my neck is and was still pretty much toast, looking to see whether I can build this up to around forty five reps before I move the weight up on this


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Good session mate, especially on deadlifts, 30 reps in 3 minutes is pretty impressive. What would be your 1RM on deads. I can't see myself getting more than 15 or 20 reps with 140Kgs in 3 minutes, might give it a go. I still need to give your squat challenge a go as well. Think I'll be 20 or therabouts at best.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

one rep max is slightly above 220kg at present


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

HAHA hey fatboy do you class this as ur cheat then? only messing regarding fat boy!

ur holding lots of strength glen arent u well done mate


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

yeah there was some unscheduled eating and it wont happen again - whilst I dont think having something once a week does any harm (I think the benefits of 'cheating' are overplayed somewhat) I dont think its optimal either - this year i have really takne the midset of doing whats best rather than doing what i can get away with.

did a little cardio this morning, nothing too much 20 mins on the summit machine


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

did some cardio this morning and whilst listening to my MP3 player decided on a song to use for my routine - dont know the name but its a linkin park track which has a good 60 second peice that builds - although i will need to edit out around 5-10 seconds of the intro to fit right


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

glen danbury said:


> yeah there was some unscheduled eating and it wont happen again - whilst I dont think having something once a week does any harm (I think the benefits of 'cheating' are overplayed somewhat) I dont think its optimal either - this year i have really takne the midset of doing whats best rather than doing what i can get away with.
> 
> did a little cardio this morning, nothing too much 20 mins on the summit machine


Yeh i tend to agree i think that you can defo get away with a treatbut some people go to the max on cheating,each to there own really glen but do you think sometimesit can do the body some good as others say?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

I dont think one das eating can reset hormonal levels and all that, but it will definately refill glycogen stores and give you a little boost that way.

I think for most its dietary compliance (i.e they will stick with a hard diet for six or so days if they know they can have soemthing on a given day) and social issues

i know in the past having a family cheat meal prevented me from getting a divorce many times :laugh:


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

haha that is a very fair comment mate,what personally are ur favoruite cheats?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

anything and everything!

offseason my diet is far from clean (hence looking the way i did at the start of this thread)

I like good old fashioned grub - sausage, mash and onion gravy followed by treacle pudding and custard and i am one content individual


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

old fashioned stuff is much more fulfilling than chinease take aways and stuff issnt it..in the off season do u have quite alot of treats or keep it to the one a week?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

merve offseason i work on the principle that I need to be 90% compliant

so basically this means if I eat six times a day over a week that means i have forty two meals and that leaves me with about five meals a week that i can not worry about whether i am hitting my kcals fats, carbs etc

along with this the higher total kcals means that my meals can usually be more flexible as well and i am not so anal about macronutrient source (i.e if I have some carbs from something not deemd bodybuilder food suchy as white bread etc i am not bothered as long as kcals etc are correct)


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

didnt get photos done today unfortunately so will see if i can do them friday.

did chest and worked up to three negatives with 150kg and did three standard reps with 120kg - the weight loss seems to be hitting me slightly now

moved on to incline dumbell press and did six with 50kg, dropped it to 40kg and did eight

did some cable cross overs and finished chest with three minutes of hammer strength decline presses

did sonme machine curls, some incline dumbell curls and finshed biceps off with three minutes of seated top range barbell curls - come the end of the session I was pumped throughout my upperbody and felt great


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

God damn glen, i was lookin forward to the pics! lol, roll on friday!


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

ha ha - sorry to dissapoint

at present i am getting that paranoid feeling that i am not leaning up quicker - always happens this far out and i am resisting against doing anything stupid to try and rush things like upping the cardio or dropping kcals.


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Seen too many people looking to get too lean too far out. Keep resisting the urge, the condition will come quickly enough when the time is right.


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

thats really good approach and ur not the only person to give me a simulr answer yoyo butler said somthing simular and it does you both no harm as hes in top nick too when will u get pics up glen mte?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

tomorrow mate

Good leg session -

There was three of us training which slowed the pace slightly but a good session none the less, back was abit tender from the three minute deadlifting on moday so started off with leg press instead

Vertical leg press - heavier than normal and did one set for ten reps, and then drop setted taking one plate ioff and doing ten right the way down until there was just two plates on there so ended up doing around eighty reps

Moved onto squats and went straight into three plates a side for ten reps, should have done a warm up set as the first set felt hard, second set same weight and did eleven and one half rep where I started to go down but balied mid rep as I knew I was going to get stapled if I went down

Two sets of leg curls the finished off with walking lunges with a barbell loaded to 60kg up the length of the gym and back (around forty odd reps)- felt like the death march as I had two training partners following me in case I failed - more them wanting to be safe than anything else but it did make for a funny sight in the gym


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

ha that is cool mate.

are you at the expo the weekend?

6 weeks on sunday any plans of chnge to routine or diet?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

was going to add a fat burner in and just ensure that i am doing abit of cardio consistantly (i.e three times a week set) but dont want to drop the kcals at all

unfortunately cant make the expo - gutted but commitments means I have the kids whilst the wife works and I am not dragging three young kids up to birmingham


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

ha fair enough mate,il get u a signed aycutler pic if u likeand give it to youat the welsh?

do fat burners actually work or are they just over hyped? what ones would u recoomend?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

merve500 said:


> ha fair enough mate,il get u a signed aycutler pic if u likeand give it to youat the welsh?
> 
> do fat burners actually work or are they just over hyped? what ones would u recoomend?


if everything else is in place then they will give you a slight boost and aid with satiety making the dieting easier - not going to make dramatic difference but will give you the extra 1-2%. going to use my own companies herbal ECA product physEq lean


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Ok here is my bench park, this is where the bar is set

this is doug miller current IFPA world champion

if i dont hit this condition i either need to diet longer, harder or smarter


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

wheres he from i wana chat to this guy!phenominal


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

I think he is american but thats where the top is currently and as such what i aspire to :thumb:


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Is the IFPA a natural bber's federation?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

yes its the current internatinal federation the BNBf have become affiliated to - win the british and you get the chance to go washington and compete against doug :thumb:


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

He would be a weight class above you though, or at least that is what I am guessing.

I am thinking about seeing how the summer goes and making a decision as to whether to have a crack at competing next year. Probably going to try and check out a couple of the natural shows this year to give myself some inspiration and idea as to what I should be heading for.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

yeah his competition weight is listed as 186-190lbs at 5'9 so he wuld be a heavy weight (i.e 84kg +)

still pretty impressive physique

you should definately have alook at the BNBf shows as they give you a clear inidcaion of where natural bodybuilders are at currently


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

glen danbury said:


> Ok here is my bench park, this is where the bar is set
> 
> this is doug miller current IFPA world champion
> 
> if i dont hit this condition i either need to diet longer, harder or smarter


That dude is impressive for a natty


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

bit by bit we will rehab you:lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

glen danbury said:


> bit by bit we will rehab you:lol:


Lol, Its too late for me son









Save yourself..The darkside is too strong in this one:lol:


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

could you name any weak points on this guy glen?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

it would only be nit picking as he has a quality physique

if i am being hyper critical i think his upperbody over pwoers his legs from the back and think he could do with more size on the calves for 100% balance


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

done shoulders and triceps today

no photos as my training partner forgot his camera 

started with smith machine presss and done one ugly ragged rep with two and a half plates - dont know whether this is due to getting weaker or that we used a different smith machine

dropped it to two plates and did five reps next set dropped it to one and half and did nine reps then stripped it to one plate and really made a meal of five reps:rolleyes:

did cable reaer delts, lean away laterals to finish shoulders

did lying extensions on a decline bench with the EZ bar - 20kg plate either side for ten then four reps

tricep push downs with close grip for two sets, two sets of single arm push downs and the finished off with three minutes of machine dipping with 35kg either side and did around sixty odd reps

very pumped and spent abit of vanity time and i am happy with the progress - another five or so pounds to come off I reckon, will try to do photos monday :whistling:


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

yeh i was just wandering really as he looks fantstic really i orderd nutrient timing and beyond brawn last nite.cant beat amazon for prices can you,is that other book really worth 70 pounds?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Yet again a let down with the pics! :lol:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

sorry bri - i even shaved my chest for them as well :laugh:

keeps me on track this weekend though knowing any deviance will be picked up on the pics :thumb:

merve which one? if its supertrainign dont bother unless you are a proper training geek as even after a degree i had to read it half a dozen times to truly get most of it (I hope :lol: )


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

advanced nutrition and super training in total would be 100 pound.isit worth it or?

from ur posts glen it sounds like ur diets working have u noticed a big change or?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

merve500 said:


> advanced nutrition and super training in total would be 100 pound.isit worth it or?
> 
> from ur posts glen it sounds like ur diets working have u noticed a big change or?


as stated if your a geek there both invaluable - for practical purposes no - nutrient timing and beyond brawn much better in that regards

diets good and feel reasonably good on, losingabit of strength now on certain lifts but nothing terrible. been dieting for around ten weeks and lost around5kg so spot on targte really


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

Farfrom it glen, i am the type of guy who loves training but when it comes to reading and educating myself finds it hard to take stuff in so basic is the best i tink alot of things can be explained alot esier just the choice of fansy words these guys tends to use confuses me.....you have to do ur reaserch but the only way youl earn is through experience any way

body power was top mate but the que for jaycutler was at least an hr if not two so could not get ur poster haha


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

no probs mate :laugh:

was on my lonesome this mornign training back

started with rack pulls on the lowest setting in the rack adn worked up to just over five plates (had some tiddler weights on the end as well) only managed four reps but I think alot of this was mental as i have had a niggle in my left lower back region for the last few days and didnt want to do anything silly

went over to the prone row and did a set with three plates on but couldnt get that good contraction at the top so dropped it and did two sets at two and half

did weighted pull ups +30kg for four, +20kg for eight and bodyweight for twelve reps

pull overs 40kg bell for twelve then 27.5kg bell for fifteen

went and did timed deadlifts with three plates a side and only managed 29 - one less than last time, serves me right as I was trying to pace myself so able to ensure lowerback stayed perfect form due to the niggle and just run out of time:rolleyes: - note to self - next time just bloody tear it up:thumb:


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

Note to glen 6 weeks out...last thing you wants an injury ha only messing,

beyond brawn came today so will be putting my nose into that very sortly.no treats the weekend glen?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

merve500 said:


> Note to glen 6 weeks out...last thing you wants an injury ha only messing,
> 
> beyond brawn came today so will be putting my nose into that very sortly.no treats the weekend glen?


was going to say no but I actually had a handfull of some natural popcorn i made my daughter whilst she watched that over the rainbow program (she is six and was obsessed with it) but apart from that one handfull of plain oppped corn it was clean


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

its not doing "you" personally any harm though is it glen alsthough we are still waiting to see pics 

will you btoehr depleteing for the welsh now?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

depends - all the final week tricks only work if your in proper condition, if as i estimated i am at only 95% then i wont bother and will just back off and raise carbs slightly on the friday


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

did twenty minutes of the summit crdio machien this morning

bit concenred that my bodyweight was 77.6kg this morning but definately looking tighter

bought a new camera yesterday which has a timer on it so maybe even if my training partner doesnt nmake it to the gym with his i can get some shots done tomorrow:lol:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

just ordered my jan tana stuff from 247 bodybuilding

so with my track choosen only tghing left to do is cobble together a routine - oh and shift the last bits of flab:laugh:


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

hey glen i am sending my entry off, i have attatched acheque for member ship with the entry fee shoudl it be cheque or a ten pounds note?

are you using the all in one from jan tana?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

merve500 said:


> hey glen i am sending my entry off, i have attatched acheque for member ship with the entry fee shoudl it be cheque or a ten pounds note?
> 
> are you using the all in one from jan tana?


cheque mate - dont send cash in the post!!!!!!!

I am using the jan tan competition mouse, glaze and skin prep (basically the pack which you get a discount code for when your membership comes through) - first time using it so should be fun


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

done somethign different this morning as my training partner was having a few niggles -we went back to what we used to term our 'light' sessions which are high rep, super set style workouts

started off with four sets of 15-25 reps supersetting 25kg dumbell presses with 15kg dumbell curls

the 15kg where too heavy as by the second set both of us where shagged on the arms and had to drop it to 12kg bells from the third set on wards

next up we straight setted wide grip hammer strength machine presses for four sets of 15-25 reps with just a plate and half one

cable curls from a high position to forehead straight sets of 15-25 reps

pec deck machine for three sets of 15-25 then finished with incline dumbell cursl for three sets of 15 - 25 reps

got to the end of the session and felt pumped, knackered but also the weird feeling of not actully really done anything - I think i am a heavy addict, i get cold sweats when I miss the heavy iron


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

some pics - sorry about some of the blur as i used my old camera


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

I tell you what Glen you may have heard this before, your physique is fcuking incredible mate.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

one more for luck - happy with condition for nearly six weeks out


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Dave 0511 said:


> I tell you what Glen you may have heard this before, your physique is fcuking incredible mate.


cheers mate - on a mission this year as i want another british class win and fingers crossed the overall as well :thumb: but maybe getting ahead of myself too much


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Looking good fella. Glad everything is on track and heading in the right direction.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

cheers - i reckon another 2kg or so off and i will be sitting pretty much where i want to be - cant wiat for the qualifier to roll around now


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

glen danbury said:


> cheers mate - on a mission this year as i want another british class win and fingers crossed the overall as well :thumb: but maybe getting ahead of myself too much


Well good luck mate, plan on going back over the journal and picking out the pertinent parts then following that plan myself.


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

your holding alot of beef glen are you sure ur not doing a sneeky cardio session here and there ur not mentioning 

jokin mate fair playur doing somthing rite


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

PICS GLEN FOR CRYING OUT LOUD! :lol:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

alot of what has gone on in this hjournal is pretty much adjusted for my own particular reasons

the diet is roughly Ok to copy if your similar build

at present my split is

session 1 - legs

session two - chest and biceps

session three - back (although legs as well as alot of hip extension in)

session four - shoulders and triceps

typically start off with a heavy movement for 1-5RM

the do a couple of movements with a few sets of 6-15rm

finish off with max reps in three minutes of with a rough 15RM weight


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Bri said:


> PICS GLEN FOR CRYING OUT LOUD! :lol:


just posted up around four or five from this morning?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

lol that's embaressing. I didn't realised you had spawned another page so didn't bother to look back, went straight to last page. :ban:

Look ****in awesome mate! conditions looking real good too. Looking huge too!


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Bri said:


> lol that's embaressing. I didn't realised you had spawned another page so didn't bother to look back, went straight to last page. :ban:
> 
> Look ****in awesome mate! conditions looking real good too. Looking huge too!


cheers - thats what condition does though - the leaner you are the bigger you look

my measurements would be smaller than those at the beginning of this thread but if you compare the two pics i look bigger IMO


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

glen danbury said:


> cheers - thats what condition does though - the leaner you are the bigger you look
> 
> my measurements would be smaller than those at the beginning of this thread but if you compare the two pics i look bigger IMO


Yeah you're completely right. As you said to me before, It's about the illusion you create.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

merve500 said:


> your holding alot of beef glen are you sure ur not doing a sneeky cardio session here and there ur not mentioning
> 
> jokin mate fair playur doing somthing rite


ha ha - I have stated i am doing more cardio then before in the thread - around 3-4 sessions a week in total, but not excessive as i am tryingt o keep the size on as much as possible


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Looking good mate:thumbup1:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

DNC said:


> Looking good mate:thumbup1:


cheers - seeing dave kaye has given me the kick up the **** needed


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

glen danbury said:


> cheers - seeing dave kaye has given me the kick up the **** needed


Seeing your pics on here have given me a kick up the backside mate:thumb:

Knowing now what you can achieve natural,taken in to account body shape and genetics looking at you is a big inspiration mate.

All this Alpha sh1t and up the dose is rubbish:lol: :lol:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

DNC said:


> Seeing your pics on here have given me a kick up the backside mate:thumb:
> 
> Knowing now what you can achieve natural,taken in to account body shape and genetics looking at you is a big inspiration mate.
> 
> All this Alpha sh1t and up the dose is rubbish:lol: :lol:


shhhh! all the alphas will start hating on my journal :lol:


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

:lol: :lol: You can take em on mate:lol:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

DNC said:


> :lol: :lol: You can take em on mate:lol:


dont know mate - I hear JW007 has a thing for little naturals :whistling:


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

:lol: Think you could be right mate

Glad its all going good mate,looking great 6 weeks out:thumb:

I know what you mean by looking bigger but with smaller measurements,i've give up weighing myself nowadays,just go with what the mirror tells me.


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

DNC said:


> :lol: Think you could be right mate
> 
> Glad its all going good mate,looking great 6 weeks out:thumb:
> 
> I know what you mean by looking bigger but with smaller measurements,i've give up weighing myself nowadays,just go with what the mirror tells me.


Mirror, pics and tape measures tell you more than the scales ever will. Couldn't agree more.


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

glen danbury said:


> dont know mate - I hear JW007 has a thing for little naturals :whistling:


 I thik jw007 has a big thing for naturals :tongue:

i also think how you have come on so far in terms of holding size and gaining condition is impressive with out alot of cardio is this just ur body type do you think as i have spoke to a few guys some do up to 1 hour twice a day.i am doing 40 mins 5 mornings mon to fri and coming in well happy mad good improvements scince last year


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

merve500 said:


> I thik jw007 has a big thing for naturals :tongue:
> 
> i also think how you have come on so far in terms of holding size and gaining condition is impressive with out alot of cardio is this just ur body type do you think as i have spoke to a few guys some do up to 1 hour twice a day.i am doing 40 mins 5 mornings mon to fri and coming in well happy mad good improvements scince last year


i am fairly active so maybe that accounts for alot of it - i.e i park my car a solid twenty minute fats paced walk away from work due to parking restrictions in a hilly area so in effect i do two 20min fats paced walks each day which i dont count as cardio but is probably having some effect

I was speaking to someone today and i think that most people jump in at the deep end - my philosophy with cardio and caloire deficit is only do enough to get a steady weight loss when this slows up the cardi/decrease the kcals - most people go in at the extreme and when the weight lose slows where have they got to go to keep the fat loss going?

I think the reason I am keeping the mass is that i am holding back on the cardio and only doing 3-4 20min gentle structured cardio sessions a week


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Good leg session today

Simon my usual partner was having a break due to some niggles he has butan old face who we used to train with last year appeared called chris and I roped him into it with me - bit unfair really considering that he hadn't trained in several months due to uni and was just getting back into it

Started off with dumbbell bulgarian split squats and worked up to 50kg dumbbells - done six reps on my right leg had a rest and only managed four on my left leg!

Went over and did two supersets of leg extensions and leg curls for 15-20 reps

Squats with two plates a side for three minutes but only managed 29 reps as I totally wussed out

Lunges up and down the length of the gym with a 70kg barbell (30kg either side on a short Olympic bar) - this was hard but it's the mental issue that causes problems as each rep you have to gauge exactly or the end of the bar bounced of one of the machines in the narrow corridor between the machines

Finished off with a drop set on calves of 20,20,20


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Mate, not so good on the squats today, you have done more with 3 plates per side. I am going to have to try some lunges, never done them up until now. Why do you want to do walking lunges? Do you think it makes a difference whether you stand still or move around?

I tried a timed set of squats with 140 last week, got to 20 and decided that I needed to get the bar of my back and couldn't hang in for any longer. :cursing: Legs again tonight so will try again. Keep up- the good work.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

whackedout said:


> Mate, not so good on the squats today, you have done more with 3 plates per side. I am going to have to try some lunges, never done them up until now. Why do you want to do walking lunges? Do you think it makes a difference whether you stand still or move around?
> 
> I tried a timed set of squats with 140 last week, got to 20 and decided that I needed to get the bar of my back and couldn't hang in for any longer. :cursing: Legs again tonight so will try again. Keep up- the good work.


I allow myself to rack the weight in the three minutes - as long as i beat the reps next time I do it

the squats today my legs where already jellified - the superset of leg extensions and leg cursl for around twenty reps each killed them so whilst not brilliant i am not to concerned

with walking lunges you get a greater range of motion on both hip extension (taking it from a flexed position right the way through to fully extended as you step through) - with static lunges the ROM IMO is to short - one of the reasons i opt for the split squats as mentioned baove


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

had a good session this morniong even though i think i am slowly killing off my training partners - either that or i stink and they dont want to train with me!

chirs who did legs with me yesterday didnt show so i went and did steaed barbell presses ensuring i was touching clavicles on each rep - started off with 80kg and got stapled after two reps, so dropped it to 70kg and did two sets of six reps

did two sets of cable rear delt for 10-15 and then two sets of 15-20 rep on machne laterals

finished off with 3 min tme set of bradford presses with 35kg barbell and it pumped my shoulders nicely

tow sets of lying dumbell extensions, three sets of wide grip push downs and three minute timed set of dips

by myself was in andout in double quick time


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

you really have some good strength glen fair play to you.when you ain for powerliting comp do you change over to their style of training or?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

merve500 - sort of - basically the only difference I tend to do is that my ancillary exercises come down in reps - I always keep my first exercise heavy and work up to 1-5rm but then my other exercises are more sets of 4-8 reps rather than the slightly higher i am doing at present


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

done back with chris this morning - got nine reps with six plates a side on rack pulls from knee height so was happy but could feel some discomfort in my left lumbar area which was a sort of burning sessions throughout the rest of the session.

prone rows with two plates did ten reps fopcusing ion the retraction, moved it to two and half and only got six

weighted pull ups 20kg for 9, 6 - done a set at bodyweight for nine reps

pull overs 42kg 7,5 then a 30kg bell for 11

becasue of my lumbar discomfort I opted for a three minute timed set on the hamer strength supinated grip pull down machine - lost count but could feel my back


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Looking good Glen:thumb: how many weeks left?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

five weeks - bored of dieting now and cant wait for it to come around

not sure what i will do after the show as thinking of this there is only nine weeks between the qualifier and the finals - possibly two weeks of surplus eating (clean) and then seven weeks of dieting but it depends on what i look like at the show - if I am not at least at 95% of where i want my condition to be I might diet right the way through which would mean another 14 weeks of dieting


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

would you go off and do the NPA TAUNTON glen its liek the week after if i do well at the well at the welsh im gong to i think


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

merve500 said:


> would you go off and do the NPA TAUNTON glen its liek the week after if i do well at the well at the welsh im gong to i think


was going to do another NPA show as well as BNBf but to be honest my time commitments this year has made it that just doing the bnbf welsh, final and attending the central which is on my dorr step has required alot of juggling (I didnt even attend the expo!!!!!)

all my eggs are in one basket this year:thumb:


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

how are you feeling regarding the qualifier?think you will be 95% like you said?

thats a fair point expo was good mate but one day was defo enough


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

confident that i will look Ok - but think I will not be 100% as i think I am going to save it for the final (wishfull thinking perhaps)

who knows what the competition will be like so just have to wait and see - oh the excitment of it all.

all i know is i am looking forward to eating my bodyweight in flapjacks after the show :lol:


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

sounds like ur starting become a hungry hippo glen! 5 weeks not long mate are you gona use linkin park?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

yep - as long as I can edit it properly that is, need to call ina few favours witho someone more up to speed with their gadgets:lol:

had a great session this morning as their was four of us training as a lad from the local supplement store joined in with us

worked up to 55kg bells on low incline dumbell presses for four reps, dropped it to 50kg for the second set and managed five but was very happy as each rep was deep and touched the chest with the outside of the bell

dips - one set of eight with an additinal two plates on the belt, second set 50kg added for five reps

cable cross overs for two sets of 12-15

drop set on a hammer strength wide press machine for 10,10,10 - i made a right meal out of this as my muscular endurance is poor comparedot the other lads

dumbell curls 25kgx8, 20kg x 11

machine preacher curls 8, 7

single arm preacher curls 6, 11 (dropped the weight on the second set)

very happy with my condition and waist is getting smaller still :beer:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

A nice leg session this morning

Started of with box squats - probably higher than I wanted to do as we used a stool which was about two inches higher than I would have liked - worked up to 200kg for five reps

Done a triset of leg extensions, vertical leg presses and smith machine squats doing twenty reps on each exercise

Done a compound set of leg curls and glute ham raises - 20 reps each

Walking lunges with a barbell with 75kg up and down the length of the gym

Finished with donkey calf raises


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Sounds like a quick and brutal workout Glen. Glad to see you are managing to keep up the intensity even though you are well into your diet. :beer:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

whackedout said:


> Sounds like a quick and brutal workout Glen. Glad to see you are managing to keep up the intensity even though you are well into your diet. :beer:


 thats what good training partners are for - on upperbody its about me keeping up with them, lowerbody its about me setting the standard and trying to kill them :lol:

must admit feeling a tad bit skinny at the moment - at that stage where in a t-shirt and jeans i look 'normal' (although maybe even a tad bit ill in the face)


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

still strong them mate. Keep going


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Glen you look awesome!


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

cheers guys

why i do this to myself I dont know but

Things I am currently thinking about

Proper fish and chips from a good chip shop

Proper flapjacks (none of those imitation proteins bar ones but 50% margarine ones)

Sticky toffee pudding and custard

Lasagne, chips and garlic bread

Hot brownies with clotted cream ice cream

My homedmade millionaire short cake made

Roast pork, crackling, stuffing and apple sauce sandwhich on thick white bread with proper gravy in a bowl to dip into - roll on Monday the 5th july


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

dont even think about it Glen. I could eat a whole box of krispy creme doughnuts but 2 weeks out it ain't happening lol


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

I am actually getting a perverse pleasure in thinking about the foods - wont touch them of course and i actually think the though is probably nicer than the actual thing


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

glen have you ever been reayf to earlie do you think a treat would hurt now if you were ready?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

I think its very rare for someone to be truly ready too early, this weekend is my daughters fiorst biorthday so i will no doubt have an increase in calories and then after that it will be strict all the way through. if you where truly ready a treat 9or preferably a clean incease in kcals) would be desirable as once your ready whilst you can harden up at that weight any wegiht loss will typically be muscle

had a good session today doing shoulders and triceps with chris

started off with seated barbell presses and got six, 5 reps with 70kg then another six with 60kg

did some rear delt cable work and supersetted the last set with bentover dumbell laterals

did three sets of 10-15 reps on seated laterals

did three minutes of bradford presses with 40kg barbell and my shoulders where fried come the end

did three sets of heavy but strict cable pushdowns

three sets of decline dumbell extensions

finished off with drop set on dip machine

next week will be my last pics for the jounral taken around three and half weeks out, but i am happy with how my condition is coming in and expect to be 75kg on the day in good condition


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

awsum and i am looking forward to a treat tmrw.

thanx for the advise on book glen beyond brawn is hard to put down top stuff


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

woke up late so had a mad dash to the gym after brushing my teeth and grabbing my bag on the out the door - was doing my warm up sets roughly seven minutes after waking :thumb:

worked up to six plates on rack pulls and did six reps but was still foggy headed

did bentover rows, 4 x 140kg, 4 x120kg both sets where dodgy so dropped it to two plates and did six strict reps

weighted pull ups +20kg x8, BW x 12 and then another set of 8

pull overs 45kg x 7, 32kg x 9

cable rows for drop set 10,10,10

eat far too much yesterday and as such was looking very watery this morning


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

glad i was not the only one! ur strength is sky high glen!well done mate


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

To be honest its not at present - the reps on every exercise to mefelt suspect today - far too much humping the weight up on rows, did three reps less on rack pulls than last week

in that dissapointed with myself place today:cursing:


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

thats a fair point, i should have said the weights you are pushing are BIG!

hey glen 4 weeks out man dont stress


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Had a good session this morning although I think I am noticing the bodyweight drop affecting strength somewhat

Started with incline dumbbell presses and worked up to 52kg bells for five reps and then used the 45kg for nine reps

Supersetted 20kg dumbbell flys for fifteen reps with 60kg bench presses which after the flys felt like a ton and only got six reps!!! Did this twice round

Drop set on the hammer strength press - used smaller drops for a total of forty reps

Did two ets of preacher curls on the machine version for 12, 9 reps

Did some incline dumebll curls with the 20kg bells and got 7, 6

Moved on to seated barbell curls for high reps to finish off with but was getting a little discomfort in the elbow joint which felt like my brachialis or one of the smaller muscles being a bit tender so didn't do the full three minutes planned


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

got to love training legs

was abit tentative as me left knee was aching slightly from some cycling i did yesterday evenibng as a little cardio

started off with high box squats and worked up to 200kg for what felt quite an easy six compared to last week where i only got five and had problems settling on the box before exploding back off but this week seemed really comfortable

as such stuck five plates a side on did one rep,nstarted to go down for the second got an inch from the bix and new I wouldnt come back up if I settled so just came back up - then the problems started as i went to rack the weight I found my lowerback was failing and i really struggled to rack it and felt a little twinge in my upperback - nothing serious but my own fault for being silly with the bravado of feeling strong and going for what would have been an off season PB

did a pre exhaust super set of twenty leg extensions and 20 rep leg presses twice round

hamstring curl and glute ham raise superset twice round

did three minutes of squatting with two plates a side and felt happy as did 32 reps which is three more than last time out doing this at the same point

finished with some donkey calf raises


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

felt like death warmed up this morning - car being fixed so had to walk to the gym where my training partner was going to give me a lift to the station to get the train to work - he offered to pick me up but I thought the 20min walk would be good cardio in the morning - woke up fifteen minutes late so was rushing and by the time i got to the gym felt like a zombie

seated shoulder presses with barbell worked up to 75kg for six, dropped to 65kg on second set and got nine with the last rep a forced rep - what really suprised me though was my left arm was dead and my right arm flew up, typically due to a shoulder injury ages ago this typically happens in reverse on any dumbell pressing but with the barbell it was the opposite:confused1:

did cable rear delts - went nice and heavy and got some quality reps in where all the tension felt exactly on the right spot

did two sets of machine lateral raises with 15kg either side for 11, 8 reps

moved on to decline dumbell tricep extensions - easy set of fifteen with 17.5kg dumbells so moved it up to twenty kg bells and done 11 reps

wide grip puch downs for two sets of fifteen - triceps felt pumped and the form was bang on for these

finished off with two sets of 10-15 on close grip overhead lockouts on the smith machine

condition coming in nicely - glutes are getting striated from the side and its only the loves handles and little tiny fold my my umbilicus that needs to be got rid of - feel i am already in better condition that the central in 07 and heavier so all looking good

sad thing is I am already planning my food consumption for monday the 5th :lol:


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

ha top stuff glen regarding food,whats on the menu...

so ur basically ready?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

no at least another kilo off to go, but would be happy to step on stage at present if I had to

the plan is

monday 6am - big bowl of fruit and fibre

8.30am mcdonalds - sausage and pancakes meal and a double suasage and egg mcmuffin meal (dont usually eat McD's but its right next door to my work and i see this every morning!!!)

lunch - will decide on the day

afternoon snack - cappacinno and carrot cake

evening meal - lasagne, chips and garlic bread

evening snacks - several magnums


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Carrot cake, some serious calories in a slice of that bad boy. Last time I made one it had an entire bottle of walnut oil in it. Glad your looking forward to it.

Personally I think the extent of your after competition binge so be fully dependent on your placing (category and overall). What do you reckon? :thumb:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

no - its just the reasoning changes - celebration or commiserations:lol:


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

NO COMISERATIONS FOR YOU MY FRIEND CELEBRATIONS!


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

merve how is your prep going yourself?

can't wait for the day to get here now - nerves building but happy with how i am coming in

did soke cardio and abs this morning - neither of which i enjoy so great start to the day :lol:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Im not even thinking about the after show food apart from the full english at a beach cafe i have prommised my wife. I'd rather focus on the day then after that I can eat. I wont even buy any cheat food until after prejudging


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

glen danbury said:


> merve how is your prep going yourself?
> 
> can't wait for the day to get here now - nerves building but happy with how i am coming in
> 
> did soke cardio and abs this morning - neither of which i enjoy so great start to the day :lol:


Hey glen i am really happy with how i am looking just dieing to get up there mate and stuck with the head work of my routine.got my tan,membership and all so im set mate.so glad i started dieting earlie as i feel normal!unlike last year wich i waas death warmed up!!!

have you sorted ur routine and stuff?my weights in the gym have not dropped as such but i have noticed a little drop in the number of reps i can complete with that weight,my chest is not as i wanted but its 100%better than last year,will you be travelling up on the day?

when are the final pics coming up glen?

im really impressed with how youve come in so well with out the big cardio sessions!mind you i had to knock mine down as i was losing weight to quickly.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

will do some photos next week when I am roughly two weeks out and then keep under wraps from there

started stepping the cardioup a little this week so doing 20 mins on the bike at very low intensity at least five times a week at present, body weight circa 77kg and expect another 1-2kg off by the time I step on stage

yes will get up early do my last jan tana tan and as soon as its dried drive the three hour trip to compete (now i remember why i never competed in the scottish or welsh shows before :lol: )

will be nice meeting you.


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

will be great to meet you glen ive really enjoyed your journal very intresting did you bother adding fat burners in the end?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

No - I seem to be losing and as will be seen from the pics this week i think i am where i want to be three weeks out so didnt bother - use all the added extras for the british

as stated i know i wont be the full package i want to display at the british and for me this show is about one thing - qualification


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Coming in nicely and will take some pics tomorrow

Worked up to six plates a side on rack pulls and managed ten reps - dotn know if that's a PB as I thought I was pulling from the same height but it was in a different rack so it might be that it was a fraction higher than normal - either way great confidence booster three weeks out and back felt it

Weighted pull ups +20kg x 10, 6 the a bodyweight set of fifteen - first set felt strong but my brachialis felt tender so on second set moved my grip wider which alleviated the pain but made it feel tougher

Prone row - plate and half 6, 9 then dropped it to a plate x 12

Pull overs 50kg for four, 45kg five, 35kg twelve

Behind the neck pulldowns for a high rep set focusing on scapula depression

Even though its not a lot of work this workout seems to take forever with the rack pulls working up to the higher weights


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

done chest yesterday and legs today

felt drained on both days

yesterday was a fairly high volume day for chest as we trained it alone

worked up to 5 with 50kg bells on incline dumbell press, two plates a side on decline presses for a few sets of 8-12 reps

three sets of dumbell flys with a drop set on last set really focusing on the stretch, a few sets of cybex arc presses and finished off with three minutes of dips

day did high box squats and worked up to 200kg x 9

three sets of 20 rep leg extensions

two sets of fifteen on single leg standing leg curls

finished off with 50kg barbell lunges - dropped the weight but went up, down and up the gym so an extra twenty lenges or so


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Three weeks out this week, here are some pics

Changing things slightly in the run up to the show to decrease kcals and push the fat loss along


















































































Current diet is as follows

Wake - one whole egg, two egg whites, serving of PhysEQ BCAA, 5ml PhysE oil

During training- 15g of PhD waxy vol

Post training - 100g dried fruit and serving of MM5 all in one

Mid morning - rice, chicken, veg

mid afternoon - three whole eggs

late afternnon - phyEQ protein, apple

evening - potatoes, meat, veg


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Looking good fella, coming together nicely.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

cheers, thought I was looking abit flat in these pics and loosing abit too much of that fullness but sometimes its needed to get that hard stage condition - still happy for three weeks out


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

waist is very small glen look gd man.

fair play....in past diets have you been able to hold so much muscle or do you think tht age and maturity has helped you keep so much?if tht makes scence


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

in the past I have always dropped to much in the final weeks pushing for that extra bit of condition - but I think as you get older the muscle does stay on more in your weaker areas


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

well i am relly looking forwrd to 4th and also seeing how you get on i think there are a good few enterd do you know?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

numbers should appear sometime next week but vicky is away in the caymans so there might be a delay in getting numbers put out to the public

a show usually averages around 50+ competitors and to me it doesnt matter if i on my lonesome or there is ten in my class:laugh:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

looking good Glen your waist is tiny


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

cheers scott - the end is nigh for you mate:laugh:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

done shoulders today and currently feel like zombie

seated barbell presses - worked up to 80kg x 4, then did 60kg x 10

cable rear delts for 2 x 12-15

behind the back single arm cable laterals 2 x 12-15

superset of arnold presses and upright rows for two sets

three minutes of strive shoulder press machine


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

glen danbury said:


> cheers scott - the end is nigh for you mate:laugh:


Now depletion and training is done i'm starting to get excited Glen. I really can't belive it's this Sunday:thumb: I have had to put the poster on my fridge to make sure.

With your feeling like a zombie i can fully sypathise


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

good luck with sunday scott and as i have stated to you numerous times enjoy mate:thumb:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

either I smell or i am killing my training partners off - one has been AWOL since tuesday and the other was a no show today - just can't hack the pace I suppose :laugh:

today did something i never usually do and did an arms sessions

incline dumbell curls with 22kg bells for two sets of 8-10

decline dumbell extensions for two sets 8-10 with 25kg bells

fat bar curls for two sets 8-10

seated overhead barbell extensions 2 x 8-10

cable preacher curls - you guessed it 2 x 8-10

v handle push downs 2 x 8-10

three minutes of seated barbell curls with 35kg bar - 42 reps

three minutes of close grip dips BW x 37 reps

arms really pumped and vascular even though i am depleted at the moment and feel like a zombie - if i would have more carbs in my system i think i would have felt skin bursting pumped from this


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

sounds like a long and marathon work out glen,how are you finding training now?

what song are you using for ur routine?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

dont know the name of it but its a 60 second intro of a linkin park track

training is going well - suprised I have hit a few PBs of late - the last shoulder session had a PB on seated barbell presses and the rack pulls had a PB and got stronger on the box squats

cant complain as i am getting lighter and hitting a few PBs as well - only real problem i have is that my belt is at that point where I am inbetween notches - a couple of weeks ago went down to the last two holes and now its abit loose again but the next notch is abit to tight :lol:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

good back session - rack pulls 8 x 6 plates and five either side

bent over rows - five with three plates but as humping far too much - two sets strict with two plates aside12, 6

weighted wid grip pull ups +20kg 7, +20kg 4

kneeling straight arm pulldowns 3 x 12-15

3 mins of cable rows

at the point now where i know i need to press on and really get the condition but dont want to go too hard as in the past i lose too much of that fullness


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey glen my computer is going back to be repaired tommorow so if i cannot et the net on my laptop i mite not be online before but will see you the 4th.all the best for rest of ur prep man all goes well we will be smiling mate!!!


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

looking forward to meeting you mate

Mixed session today - great in the lifts but crappy experience

Started with decline bench - worked up to two sets of 120kg for six

Moved over to steep incline dumbbell press - 40kg bell and got eleven on my first set but right shoulder started fatiguing and as I went to put the dumbbells down it pulled to the suide - no problems usually as I just let them swing down to drop on the floor but one of my training partners had left their dum,bell there and I caught my right hand between the dumbbells - tore tons of skin of my middlefinger and going to have a nice blood bruise between that and my index finger where it took most of the impact - very lucky didn't catch the finger properly though as it would have definitely broke

Once I stopped the blood (and finished cursing) did my second set and got ten reps

Moved on to cable crossovers for three sets - or I should say three sets of cable crossovers supersetted with tissue application to stem the blood flow from my hand

Two sets of high rep hammer machine presses

Three minutes of press ups to finish

Two weeks to go and happy with condition - not british 07 standard but better than central 07 and will be a few KG heavier I think - for once I cleavage when standing relaxed so my chest and shoulders have definitely improved


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

still nice and strong then Glen


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Galtonator said:


> still nice and strong then Glen


yes and no - not an embarrassing level of strength of would be doing the same reps or higher on flat bench at the start and would have got more like 15 or so reps on the dumbell presses - pressing and bentover rows is where I loose most of my strength - pulling and squatting exercises not as much

are you enjoying the after show period - are you doing the brits or not?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Trained arms somewhere else this morning due to work commitments

Session sucked - woke up late so ended up rushing and training on an empty stomach

Incline dumbbell curls 3 x 6-10

Lying tricep dumbell extensions 3 x 6-10

Cable curls 2 x 10-15

Pushdowns 2 x 10-15

Concentration curls 2x10 drop setted the last set

Overhead close grip lockouts 2 x 8-12

Arms nicelty pumped and the other gym had great lighting which meant my pumped and vascular arms looked 100% better than they actually are so went out semi happy

Only a week and a half now until the welsh - seems there will be four scheduled in my class so will have a nice competitive time on stage (nothing worse than being on your own or only two on stage)


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Good stuff, I am sure the lighting will be even better on stage. You going to be looking at your competition in a different light and wondering whether they are juicing or not now? :lol:

Do you know who your main threats are yet?

PS: Are you and Merve competing in the same category? A lad from the gym I go to will be competing in the masters, might pop down to give it a viewing.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

whackedout said:


> Good stuff, I am sure the lighting will be even better on stage. You going to be looking at your competition in a different light and wondering whether they are juicing or not now? :lol:
> 
> Do you know who your main threats are yet?
> 
> PS: Are you and Merve competing in the same category? A lad from the gym I go to will be competing in the masters, might pop down to give it a viewing.


no - there has always been rumour about this competitor does this or that competitor does that - I know i am clean and trust the fed to do all they can

if I get beaten its because i havent done enough to get lean or get bigger - cant control others so why worry

I think merve is in the juniors no?


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

i am doing juniours under 23s and excited pop down as it ill be an awsum show i recon


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Had a great shoulder session today

Seated barbell presses two sets with 80kg 5, 3. on third set 60kg eleven reps

Rear delt cable crossovers 3 x 10-15

Behind the back cable laterals 2x10-15

Superset of Arnold presses and upright rows for 10-15 reps each exercise twice round

Three minutes of strive shoulder pressing - lost count of reps but a lot

Feel my condition is really starting to come in now, had my few minutes of 'vanity time' posing in the gym mirrors but did this in a different area today under the natural lighting coming in from the windows over by the squat rack and I think I got a better impression of where I am at - still very self critical and feel that I haven't got enough time and will only be 90% of where I want to be but keep on telling myself its only about qualification at this stage but having seen the quality of the middleweights so far I know I need to come in looking good to stand any chance of even that


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

You will always be your own worst judge mate. When you say the quality of the middleweights are they the ones you have seen up until now at recent qualifiers? A couple of days can make all of the difference when it comes to condition, pretty certain with your overall shape and size if you are 90% + of your best you will give anyone a run for their money.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

well both middleweight winners have gone on to be overall winners - and i am pretty sure the central will be won by either the middleweight or heavyweight as i have seen two of the competitors and know they will be hard to beat


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

That's good news then, will the judging panel be similar throughout the regionals or is it representative of the area? Nice to see that the old addage of a good big one always beating a good little one isn't holding true.

Anyway now you have told me that I expect no less than you winning the middleweight, and the overall at the welsh :thumb: Best wheels should go without saying.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

whackedout said:


> That's good news then, will the judging panel be similar throughout the regionals or is it representative of the area? Nice to see that the old addage of a good big one always beating a good little one isn't holding true.
> 
> Anyway now you have told me that I expect no less than you winning the middleweight, and the overall at the welsh :thumb: Best wheels should go without saying.


ha ha no pressure then :lol:


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Did you get my message Glen? Someone had asked in a thread if running an ECA stack would rule him out of BNBF for 7-10? TBH from his pics he looked like he would be a pretty decent lightweight.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

no sorry mate didnt get that message - typically with stims the ban isnt as long but you would have to check with the BNBF - the NPA have some form of ruling that stims are a year clean or something like that


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

This is the thread by Transformer 23 *NABBA South East Area Show 2011 - Do i have what it takes *

Worth looking at just for the images, the guy is small and no leg shots but could be a half decent natty. Let me know what you think.


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

so what are your thoughts regarding next sunday glen? nervous? yes the middle weights wo have won have been pretty dam hot hey!

are you counting big raymond for the central?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

yeah shane raymond for the middles and mark claxton for the heavies at the central are my picks

very nervous at the moment - have that awfull feeling of thinking I am too fat for comp level yet feel skinny as well:lol:

legs are seperating more at the moment which is good and feel the speration in arms etc is hardening up


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Leg session today and was like death warmed up

Worked up to what I thought was my working weight of 200kg on high box squats and did eight reps - when I looked in had put 5's on either side rather than 10's so only had 190kg on there, so did a second set and due to my frustration chucked the tens on as well as the 5's so had 210kg and managed five reps but it felt awfull and on the fifth rep thought to myself what are you doing you are one week out and stopped there

Supersetted 20 rep leg extensions and leg curls for two sets

Two high reps front squats sets of twenty reps

Finished off with 50kg barbell lunges - because of the lighter weight ended up doing up, down, up down the gym so a total of around ninety reps of waling lunges so was blowing hard at the end

Did two sets of twenty donkey calf raises on the donkey calf raise machine

Will be doing lesg again on Monday as want to do my high rep leg depletion day at the start of the week so will be fun


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice and brutal Glen the way legs should be. I done mine last night, 30 minutes cardio first, leg extensions, squats, heel and toe leg press, more leg extensions, leg curls and finally supersetted standing and seated calf raises. I have dropped my calorie intake this week, it was roasting hot and normally there is 3 of us that train legs and last night only 2. I felt so sick when I got home, downed some pineapple juice and just sprawled out on the kitchen floor to get cool. :thumb: Definitely wish all my workouts were as good as legs.

Do you rate lunges as an exercise, do you do them all year round or just coming up to competition time?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

i do single leg work all year round - feel its vital for adductor and glute mass and typically the loading is less on the spine compared to bilateral leg exercises

heavy bulgarian split squats are my favourite - used up to 50kg dumbells in either hand with these and they work everything within the leg and would rate these above squats IMO


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

It sounds like u are judging yourself on ur last show when you were at ur best glen? im sure youl be fine mate your defo not skinny!also look t the strength ur holding man its awsum....

what day are you stoppig training/cardio?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

thursday will be my last ''training'' session the day i carb up - will post my full week plan on monday - although i do wonder if its worth doing if not in 100% top nick


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

well as it is only my 2nd show i cannot coment i am learning and from reading ur journal i have seen a way in wich has got me thinking, the amount of cardio you have done has definatley kept some size on you..like i said glen i am new and did not know you had done so much in terms of writings, strong man british wins, ukbff wins ect ur journals been a real cool read.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

merve500 said:


> well as it is only my 2nd show i cannot coment i am learning and from reading ur journal i have seen a way in wich has got me thinking, the amount of cardio you have done has definatley kept some size on you..like i said glen i am new and did not know you had done so much in terms of writings, strong man british wins, ukbff wins ect ur journals been a real cool read.


its my god knows how many show and still learning - in terms of fat loss cardio definately helps but IMO its all about the numbers - are you in a calorie deficit? if so fat loss will occur and I would rather save cardio and add in judicusoly depending upon how the fat loss is going to keep a nice steady pass

as stated my dietary intake at the start was 500kcals below maintenance so thatsd a nice smooth pound per week and as i got lighter and the weight loss slows i have added in 20 mins here or there to keep it going

nothing extreme but basic proven principles


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Have to agree with Merve, really good reading your threads and always nice when people ae genuine and open with their knoweldge. I do pinch a lot of your ideas from your routines and who knows maybe next year I'll try one of the shows myself.

@ Glen are you calculating maintenance as your average amount of calories you consume when training whilst retaining a set bodyweight or are you being somewhat more abvanced and looking at calories required to support BMR (based on LBM) + x (as assumed calorie usage). Just interested?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

whackedout said:


> Have to agree with Merve, really good reading your threads and always nice when people ae genuine and open with their knoweldge. I do pinch a lot of your ideas from your routines and who knows maybe next year I'll try one of the shows myself.
> 
> @ Glen are you calculating maintenance as your average amount of calories you consume when training whilst retaining a set bodyweight or are you being somewhat more abvanced and looking at calories required to support BMR (based on LBM) + x (as assumed calorie usage). Just interested?


both

i use an equation to estimate my maintenance calories based on a simple BMR and multiply this by a PAL (typically 1.7) which gives me soemethign to work my diet out with as a base

once i have the diet mapped out for two weeks i eat this and see what my bodyweight does - if my bodyweight is static and I have been consistant with the diet I know my maintenance if I gain or lose weight then i know to add/subtract kcals to get my maintenance from there I choose my goal and either add 250-500kcals for gaining or subtract the same amount for losing


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

how long have you used this approach glen?have you ever used alot of c.v?

between the welsh and brits what would you do?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Ok first carb depletion workout

Nice to start of with legs

3x 15 reps superset of leg extensions and leg curls only resting long enough for the other person (there was three of us) to finish their set

Close stance squat, two plates 3 x 20

Glute ham raise, sissy squat 3 x 20 superset

Donkey calf raises 20 reps supersetted with lunges up and down the gym x 3 - bodyweight for the first two sets and then held a 10kg plate to my chest on the final set

Nice pump, vascularity on legs was good and really enjoyed the session although did feel slightly cheated there wasn't any bone crushing weights used

My plan for the final week is this

Carb deplete mon - wed doing

Mon - legs AM, posing and cardio PM

Tues- back am, posing and biceps PM

Wed - chest AM, posing and triceps PM

Thursday - upperbody final session of the week

My diet during carb depletion is aiming at around 100g carbs, 200g protein, 70-80g of fats - so around 1800-2000kcals

Wake - 5ml physEQ oil, 3 eggs

Post training - MM5 and apple

Mid morning - 3 eggs

Lunch - home made chilli burgers, salad and cashew nuts

Afternoon snack - pork loin, phyEQ protein shake

Evening meal - meat and salad/veg

Post training - physEQ protein, small orange

Before bed - two eggs

After my training session on Thursday I will have one day of carbing up - aim for around slightly over 3000kcals with a very high carb diet - circa 600g of carbs, 100g protein and 35g of fat

600g of carbs is 8g per kg which is in the middle of the 6-10g of carbs most often cited within the literature

So it will be around 100-150g after training and then around five meals of 80g of carbs, 15g of protein and low fat

On Friday it will be back to my regular diet and same for Saturday to harden back up should I spill over at all

Water intake will be 8litres righ the way through to Saturday where I will cut back to 4litres mostly during the day and then 1-2litres on Sunday sipped throughout the day

High Vit C on Thursday, Friday, Saturday and Sunday - around 6+ grams a day


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

merve500 said:


> how long have you used this approach glen?have you ever used alot of c.v?
> 
> between the welsh and brits what would you do?


yep in the past used alot of cv but found i shrivel far to quick

i plan on having one day of the diet totally, then the rest of the week stay on the diet apart from eveining/family meal - nothing extreme but relaxed eating probably around maintenance levels

then i shoul only be around 4-5lbs over comp weight still and plan on doing exactly the same diet but hopefully with no cardio until around four weeks out which should give me more energy during the weights session which should hoefully allow me to push back on with the strength right the way into the brits (if I qualify)


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

all looks good mate, what carbs will you use to carb up? do you switch from hi gi to low gi as the day progresses?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

its going to be a mix - packet of jaffa cakes post session and then throughout the day probably baked potatoes and rather than putting butter etc in there will mash in honey and mustard - yum yum:laugh:

pre-bed I think i might have a nice teacake/hot cross bun with honey or jam


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

whilst low on carbs and peeing ever five minutes a good session this morning

wide grip chins - 3 x 15

dumbell pullovers supersetted with bentover rows 3 x15 each

cable straight arm pulldowns supersetted with hammer strength lat pulldown 3 x 15 each

seated lateral raises 3 x 15

standing barbellpress 3 x20

great pump and really happy with my condition as all the usual areas 9lower abs, muffin top etc) have gone and ever thing else is becoming nicely cut

should step on stage in better condition than the central in 07 but a kilo heavier - so all round happy if thats the case but will wait until the show as you can never tell until under stage lights


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

your carb up days sound cool man.

how are you feeling now incomparison to the otherday when you were not happy.

got ur routine and all sorted?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

yeah alot happier now - dont feel i will be 100% but enough that i wont embarrass myself

routine and music is all sorted - as stated before changed to an instrumental track - hopefully though the routine is only a tiny peice as the physique will do all the talking :lol:

can not wait now, couting down the days


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Last night went to the gym and did biceps - it reminded me why I train the mornings - dumbbell everywhere and far too many biceps boys getting in the way - oh hang on, alst night I did a whole session of nothing but biceps:whistling:

Anyway&#8230;..

Dumbbell cursl 3 x 10

Preacher curls 3 x 10-15

Incline dumbbell curls 3 x 10-15

Old school concentration curls 2 x 15

Vascularity was great and if I would have had carbs in my system would have been pumped to hell

This morning did chest

Flat dumbbell press 3 x 15

Incline shoulder width press 3 x 10-15

Cable cross overs 3 x 15-20

Smith machine press 3 x 15-20

Was worried as felt very skinny but will stick to the plan and then just carb up heavy tomorrow


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Keep it going Glen, not long now mate.


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey bicep boy...

ave you totally depleted then?

what are you reasons for picking things like jaffas and hot corss buns to carb up with glen?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

merve500 said:


> Hey bicep boy...
> 
> ave you totally depleted then?
> 
> what are you reasons for picking things like jaffas and hot corss buns to carb up with glen?


because i like them :laugh:

seriously - i am having avery short hard carb up on one day with two days to let any overspill subside so my choice of carbs are anything low fat and edible - obviously the jaffa cakes are perfect postworkout types of carbs which si when i am having them - then spuds for most of the rest of the day and the teacake is more or les a treat:laugh:

its slightly experimental on my side after reading some of the skip loading which seemed to miror my past experiences - i will be taking depleted pics tomorrow morning and then compare to my stage pics to see whether it worked or if i came in softer etc, just experimenting before the british really


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

you sound alot more confident normally you end with (if i qualify!) yes after all this hard work we deserve a treat and mine will come after taunton..

when is the britans natural strongest man are you entering>?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

not entering as i am organising and promoting and feel weak as hell at the moment:lol:

Ahhhhh.....Carbs :laugh:

did a load of high rep triceps last night - the stimulation of it though late inthe evening meant i found it really hard to sleep

last training session - nothing but docile pumping to get the blood flowing and burn out abit more glycogen before sticking it all back in again with interest

circuit of cable row, cable crossovers, laterals five times round for fifteen reps each non stop (all though had a water break between fourth and fifth set so shot me :lol: )

machine chest press 2x 20

behind the neck pulldowns 2 x20

machine preacher curls 2 x 20

pushdowsn 2 x 20

drank a nice ice cold MM5 whilst munching on jaffa cakes

on with more solid starchy carbs for most of the rest of the day now - spuds here we come:beer:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

enjoy the carbs pal


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

hilly said:


> enjoy the carbs pal


believe me - I AM :lol:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

good luck for this weekend mate - have been following this from the start but havnt posted much (if at all lol).


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

nicely full now - consumed my 600g of carbs far too easily and could have gone back for seconds!!!! :laugh:

didnt train this morning but rather went in and just did some posing - feel good and just looking to drop a little water and should like half decent

went into the disabled changing roosm at monster gym as its a part posing room with wrap around mirrors so you can see you back etc and my rear double bicep shot I am very happy with - probably helped the lighting in there was really good as well

back to the bog standard diet with tons of water and some Vit C for today and tomorrow - cant wait now


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

All the best glen and see you sunday!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

All the best mate.


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

All the best mate:thumb:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Good luck dude


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

cheers guys - won the middkleweights. The overall and best wheels was won by the heavyweight mark claxton

great day, really enjoyed it and can not wait to head on to the british - get myself in proper condition and see how it goes

merve500 - I finally seen you at the evening show before going backstage but didnt get a chance to speak to you as couldnt see you back stage

I am going to PM you


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

fantastic Glen well done


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Congratulations Glen, you'll just need to get the overall at the British.

Pleased for you mate, get some pics up when you can.


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

Glen could not belive that.i as i was coming off you were getting ready i thought i better not distur him..yes please pm mate i would like to show you a pic. you are the natural branch warren!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

great stuff mate congrats. looking forward to seeing pics


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Congrats mate:thumb:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

took some pics which i will try to get up in the next few days

going to buy the photos from Chris N so will have some better quality ones and will upload the shaky vid my mate did

merve you should have come and spoke to me - I look stern before 'game time' but enjoy chatting as it takes the mind of the fact you are about to go out on stage in skimpy pants :lol:


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

yeh you did defo look stern man. im going to the finals any way so we will chat there. about ur quad training!! haha fair play man awsum i had a lovely harvester yest and on clean eatin today as im in taunton weekend after next.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Had a great day competing, really enjoyed getting back on stage.

Mixed emotions on how I looked - very happy with how I looked from the rear - glutes, hamstrings and lowerback where striated and seemed really hard - total difference when I turned around to face the audience - my front especially my upperbody just seems soft and to hold all the fat and water - no doubt I just need to diet longer and drop another 3-4lbs, it just seems I am the opposite to all the other bodybuilders out there!

Really enjopyed the show - as always with the bnbf it was well organised with good facilities for the competitors - probably slightly less space than the Scottish or the central venue but still plenty of space. A great audience who where nice and vocal which always helps.

Had two other lads in my class who Imo where both very good - Lawrence who I thought had probably just nicked it past me was big and in very good condition apart from the areas where I was hard - i.e the glutes and hams. Lewis was veru broad and had great massive delts and good uppperbody but needed slightly more leg mass to balance out his physique

I was over the moon to win my class especially as I thought Lawrence had taken it due to his size and upperbody hardness

In the overall I thought mark Claxton would take it - he is a big unit with great conditioning (which he has always had dating back to the time I last stepped on stage with him when he was a junior in 07 - even then he was ripped and had nicely separated quads and looked rock hard from every angle) - as the saying goes a good big one will always beat a good little one and considering dave kaye is out of the running now I would presume mark to go in as one of the favourites for not only the heavyweight class but also the overall

The one thing I was not happy about at all was my tan! Used four coats of jan tana the previous dayand one in the morning but still thought I looked like a ghost on stage

Could be a lot of reasons for this

1) it could be I was just ultra white at the beginning needed more coats maybe I should buy my jan tana in this quantity and use the whole bottle

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/jt/hidefinitioncolor.html

2) it could be that I did not give enough time between the ocats on the Saturday for it to set enough ( I left an hour but was stood in the sun as it was baking hot on the Saturday)

3) maybe jan tana doesn't react well with my skin as it didn't seem to want to hold the colour

4) maybe I needed to apply a heavier first coat to really get the process going

5) maybe I needed to have more days of doing the coats - I.e two coats Friday, two coats Saturday, two coats Sunday morning

whatever the reason I was not dark enough and will need to rectify it come the finals - must admit that the venue was a lot cleaner - shame my clothes where not though as stated it just did not seem to want to stay on my skin

going to look at possibly using either A tan (flick Williams suggested this) as a base coat or get a spray tan base coat that doesn't react with jan tana a few days before to give me a base to work off and then use the second bottle I have of jan tana to darken out for the show - so between now and the finals I have two issues to deal with - my leanness from the front and my onstage colour


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

congrats! good to see all the hard work paying off :beer:


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

glen danbury said:


> considering dave kaye is out of the running now I would presume mark to go in as one of the favourites for not only the heavyweight class but also the overall


Hi Glen - is Dave Kaye injured and not competing in the finals?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

no - he won the amateur universe in the cayman isles and turned pro :thumb:

here is one shot of my courtesy of eric guy


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Looking good Glen.


----------



## Compton (Aug 13, 2009)

Well done mate


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

cheers - i will try and upload some pics from the back when i get them downloaded from my mates camera to show you what i mean about the discrepency of how hard I look from the back compared to the front/sides


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Yesterday was an absolute crap chest session - felt weak as akitten and also felt lethargic from the crap I eat on Monday -also peed off with myself as that one day of eating crap has smoothed me out no end

Trained back this morning

Bit better but still not a super session

Rack pulls - worked up to 10 with six plates a side but it felt awkward and had problems with the final lockout

Weighted pull ups +25kg x 6,5 the a bodyweight set x 20

Dumbbell rows 55kg 2x10

Did two sets of standing dumbbell curls 25kg x 6, 20kg x 8 - tried to keep it strict as possible

Finished with a triset of barbell preacher curls, incline dumbbell curls and standing dumbbell curls for ten reps each

By tomorrow I will reweigh myself to see where I sit

The plan is to stick to the diet for the next ten or eleven weeks and hopefully considering I am near enough at competition condition I wont have to do any cardio until the last few weeks which should mean I can push on harder with the weights sessions whilst still getting leaner

I was75kg at the welsh and thought I needed another 1-2kg off to be totally conditioned - as such at the brits I expect to be 73-74kg (so three years of training for 1-2kg gain!!!!!) - if I am at 73kg I might try and push it abit further and try to weigh in early before carbing up and see if I can sneak into the lightweights again and then carb back up to 73kg


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

me from the rear


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Looking very good mate, seriously good legs and awesome condition.

I see what you mean about the tan, thats six coats!? Geez! Defo didn't take to your skin IMO. I know you stated you didn't like protan but does it take to your skin better?

That new tan on 24/7 bodybuilding might be worth a go? Maybe get some and try it out?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

''show off'' you mean - from what was stated this is exactly the same product as jan tana competition mouse or do you mean the ultra 1?

goign to stick with the mouse but do it as lou stated as I do seem to have a great base tan on me right now and i was opaque before applying the tan


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Started of crap this session and got better as the session went on

Started with shoulder presses with dumbbells and worked up to 2x6 with 40kg bells - peed off though as I was using the 47.5kgs for same reps only a while back - might be the fact haven't done them in a while, but just be that strength has dropped off

Rear delt on cabes 3 x 10-15

Standing laterals 2 x15 - drop set and did another 15 with lighter weight on last set

Smith machine presses rest pause for 25 reps total

Moved on to triceps

Smith machine close grip overhead lockouts 2 x 6-8

Decline dumbbells extensions 2 x 10-15

Cybex tricep machine supersetted with dip machine for two sets of 12-15 each

At present iam wondering whether I should have either backed off the training for a week or increased my kcals for a short period as both m,y pressing sessions this week - chest and shoulders have sucked!!!!

Will probably have an increase in calories on Saturday - I am thinking of steak, baked sweet potatoe wedges and peas or making a homemade wholemeal pizza using low fat cottage cheese - so clean food but a dirty great big portion


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Had a light leg session today, simon my training partner has slight tweak in his adductor so we avoided the usually squats and lunges and went slightly higher rep

Leg extensions 3 x 20 190lbs

Cybex Leg press (only four plates a side) 3 x 20 - very close stance and with heels as low as they would go on the platform

Seated hamstring curls on hammer strength machine 3 x20 60kg

Stiff legged deadlift 140kg 2 sets 10, 6 - felt buggered so left it

Calf raises drop set twice round

Just about feeling in the same condition as I was last Sunday - hopefully ten weeks of slow steady dieting will allow me to keep strength up but get that real tightness and be able to keep nice and full with it


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Saturday had a good shoulder session

Eat crap over the weekend

Starts today - ten weeks to the final

Trained alone this morning

Wdie grip pull ups +20kg x6, +30kg x 3, +20kg x 8

Bentover rows 100kg 2x 10 strict

Deadlifts - stuck 190kg and just couldn't pull it past the knees - far too much focusing on rack pulls has left me very week off the floor - dropped the weight 160kg x 10, 180kg x 5

3 mins supinated chins - 23 reps ensuring a full hang on each rep

Cable preacher curl 2 x 8

Three minutes incline dumbbell curls - 20 odd reps

As I was training alone got through it so much quicker - going to have to tell the training partners to stop dragging their heels or I will bin them


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

glen danbury said:


> Saturday had a good shoulder session
> 
> Eat crap over the weekend
> 
> ...


 not serious are you?

how come you gave full range deads ago today glen?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

what about binning them - no I know they read my journals so was giving them grief

are you meaning me not being serious with the **** eating? I went out with the fanmily yesterday and decided to just relax for the day and not cause any fuss - great day finished off with a nice family meal out

so it all start with a good solid focus today

decided on the full ROM deads as want6ed to get through the workout quicker and the warm ups for rack pulls seem to take half the workout

doing full deads at the end means i am only using half the time for warm ups and can be into working sets alot quicker - also i knew my strength from the floor would have been suffering as its been a while since doing them

I also feel that whilst the weights lower I will do more work and expend more energy with full deads


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

i was on about binning them, do you find full range deads will hinder your leg training / strength? or will you adjust leg training to suit?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

I personally dont - two or three days later and my hamstrings, glutes and lowerback are good to go again

pretty much the same as my shouders for chest day

the way i look at my split is as follow

monday - hip hinge, scapula retractors (back)

tuesday - anterior pressing muscles (shoulders, triceps)

thursday - hip hinge, knee extensor (legs)

friday - anterior pressing muscles (chest)

so whilst its a bodypart split I am in effect training two moevment patterns 2 x week to a degree

the only 'rule' I have is not doing chest and shoulders back to back and back and legs back to back


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

This morning simon didnt show - so started off with hammer strength presses (one of the ten different varieties that monster has







)

worked up to two sets of 6 reps with four plates a side - although the second set half of those was aiding through the sticking point by chris my other training partner who turned up at about ten past after the first work set









moved on to incline bench pin presses ensuring that every rep was started from a full stop on each rep - two sets of eight with 80kg and then a set of twelve with 60kg - this I felt in my chest more than anythin of late - the starting from a dead stop nesured i pressed using the chest and and reset my shoulder blades right down and back between each rep

cable cross overs for three sets - only problenm with this is if i go to heavy i end up getting distracted by the small niggle i have in my left brachialis

weighted dips two sets of eight with 30kg

3 minute timed set of dumbell presses with 27.5kg bells - 28 reps - chest and tris felt fried from the dips and even though i was going nice and eeep with this i was being limited my my left tricep


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

glen danbury said:


> I personally dont - two or three days later and my hamstrings, glutes and lowerback are good to go again
> 
> pretty much the same as my shouders for chest day
> 
> ...


And to be fair it has not effected your training or ability to gain muscle so knowing your own body is the key it may work for you but not someone else.

is it light weights for the finals glen?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

merve500 said:


> And to be fair it has not effected your training or ability to gain muscle so knowing your own body is the key it may work for you but not someone else.
> 
> is it light weights for the finals glen?


its where ever I land - dont think I have 3kg to lose which is what is needed for the lightweights but going to diet until hit the condition needed and if within touching distance will weigh in carb depleted and then carb up a little and step on stage as a lightweight - if not it will be middleweights

just got to get mind focused on the task as loads of stuff is making me feel like not bothering with the finals but will all blow over or rectify itself soon enough


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Well done Glen.

Great Phsique.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

thank you very much - just getting happy with my condition again today - looked a bloater before but getting the condition back which is nice with ten weeks to go

Trained on lonesome this morning

Started off with leg extensions - tons of sets building up to a tope set of 290lbs x 6, dropped to 250lbs for a final set of 15

Trap bar deadlifts - three plates a side done off a three inch platform for extra ROM and knee flexion- 3x 8

Seated leg curls 3 x 12, final set only 6 (pussied out)

Cybex horizontal leg press 3min set - around fifty reps

Donkey calf raises 2 x 20

The trap bar deadlifts took a lot out of m mainly due to getting used to them again and balancing the bloody thing (if your slightly off the added tipping makes a big difference) whilst trying to maintain as upright as possible to keep it on the legs rather than become a stiff legged deadlift


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

how come your on your lonesome so much glen?


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

merve500 said:


> how come your on your lonesome so much glen?


BO:lol:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

The BO goes without saying but my training partners are used to that - it's a simple case of hauling your **** out of bed at 5am to go train isn't easy at the best of times and I know that my regular training partner is snowed under at work meaning working late etc which makes it difficult

Probably in the next week or so it will go back to normal

This morning done shoulders and triceps

Seated dumbbell presses worked up to a top set of 42kg bells for four reps - not bad but far from my best but better than last week which was the point of it

Standing overhead pin presses 2 x 4, 1x 15

Seated laterals 2 x 8, 1x 15

Cable rear delts 3 x 12-15

Smith machine overhead lockouts 3 x 8-12

Tricep machine extensions and machine dips superset 3 x 15

Felt good, probably been a great session with someone to aid pushing on with

Condition is improving again so just need to keep on track for the next nine or ten weeks


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

some images that i recieved yesterday - the line up one is the ligthweight to my left and the heavyweight/overall winner to the right


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

from these pics i reckon another 1.5-2kg to come of to get that real shredded condition which would put me at 73-73.5kg


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

mark claxton is a big guy hey glen. that most muscular of urs is class


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

yeah stands around 5'10'' i would estimate and weighed 85kg there


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

this morning i did an ad hoc session which could be best described as a 'hammer strength whore fest' as i didnt go near a free weight and trained a few bits i had already done in the week

chest press 3 x 8-12

lat pulldown 3 x 8-12

preacher bicep curl 3 x 8-12

hyoperextensions 3 x 20

nice pump, in and out quickly


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Good session this morning

There was four of us so went from heaving no one to train with to tons of us

We split onto pairs monopolising two sets of the same equipment for speed and as well as competing against our partners you could also so a team competition going on as well

Started with weighted pull ups - worked up to +20kg x 8, +30kg x 4, +20kg x 8

Bent over rows - 100kg x 10 perfect form, 140kg slightly higher position x 4, x 3 - knew this would be to heavy put thought it would be a nice feeling to go heavy - and it was

Deadlifts - 190kg x 3, 180kg x 8, 140kg x 15 - good session and could have done more but was just out of puff more than anything

Cable straight arm pull downs - 3 x 15 - these where done seated on an incline bench facing away which allowed a nice strict position

Great session and feel my condition is really dialing in again - would say I was better than at the welsh with nine weeks to go so bodes well

Might take some pics either this week or next


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

A good session - once again an abundance of training partners

Started off with bench and we worked up to three plates a side which for me is typically beyond me but decided to go with it - 140kg x 2 with just a finger tip to get through the sticking point, 120kg x 4

My training partners made me look weak as on 140kg simon did around three unassisted and another two or three with some assistance

Steep Incline dumbbell press 42kg bells 9, 6

Cable cross overs 2 sets, fifteen to failure, upped the weight and did five reps

Strive chest press machine - drop set of ten, ten , ten - I made a right meal of it as after the first set I blasted through ten easily but the second set I had to stop several times and the last rep I did around four partial reps before finally getting the rep fully locked out, last set was two lots of five

Chest was nicely pumped and I am most defiantely leaner today than at the central show - with another nine weeks I desperate to get that freaky lean that has so far eluded


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

who took the pics Glen? they are really good


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

got them off Big chris nsubuga who was the second official photographer at the show

was going to get eric guys but thought I would see how chris' shots where and they came out really well


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Good session this morning - pure vanity as it was just arms

Smith machine overhead lockouts - 35kg a side x 8, 40kg x 4

Barbell curls - 20 a side on short bar 2 x 6

Decline dumbbell extensions 22kg bells x 12, 27kg x 6, 2

Preacher curl machine 40kg x 12, 10 30kg x 11

Pushdowns 3x 10-15

Standing concentration curls 1 x dro set of 10,10

Great pump - really happy with how my condition seems to be improving and standing in the natural light I would have staed I was much much better than at the welsh


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Trained legs today - only two of us which made the session nice and fast

Leg extensions - worked up to the stack (290lbs) for 10, 6

Leg curls - weight 14 x 10, 7

Cybex leg press - 7 plates x12, 8 plates a side x 12

Close stance deep squats 120kg x12, 140kg x7, 140kg x 8 - this my lowerback gave out on way before my legs - I couldn't straighten out at the top

Donkey calf raises 80kg x 20 superstted with 45kg barbell up and down the gym

Not a bad session and legs where nicely pumped and vascular but my lowerback feels in pieces and felt on the leg press I wussed out more than anything and probably could have dug deeper and repped more

Bodyweight hovering at 75-76kg at the moment


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

how do you feel now regarding the finals glen?up for it?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

yes - booked the flights and invested too much effort :thumb:

trained shoulders today

steated barbell presses had to be carefull as lowerback was aching from legs the day before- the real close stance deep squats with 140kg seemed to agrevate it somewhat

seated presses - 80kg x 3, 3, 60kg x 12

tried a hammer strength rear delt machine did didntget on with it

rear cable delts 3 x 20

seated lateral raises2 x 20

streive shoulder press machine - 1 x 27, second set 1 x 10, another four reps done rest pause

not alot done but seemed to take ages - drained as end of the week but liking the way i look and with eight weeks to go think i willstand on stage with my biggest and leanest package so cant complain


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Had a good session this morning but didn't start off well

Simon is blowing past me in strength which ios great to keep me focused on heavyweights and not back off and be a wuss due to the diet but also takes its toll - started of with bench worked up to 140kg and did two reps with just finger tips to get through the sticking point (simons repping easily with this weight) -as I racked the weight though I must have pulled something in my uppertrap/neck as it became tight and tender which then made me feel uncomfortable with the rest of my session - did another set of three reps with 120kg which made me feel even wrose as off season I am repping this for 8+ reps

Incline flys - 35kg bells x 6, 30kg bells x 8

Supine hammer Machine press - 50kg a side x 9, 11 (rest pausing on the last three reps)

Machine fly x 13 - used the cybex machine as one of the training partners liked it - he is taller with longer limbs and I found it crap due to my stubby T-rex arms making this uncomfortable and the machine could not be adjusted

Strive preacher curls 40kg on different arms x 5, 7 - loaded this up on the third set and did three negative reps

Incline dumbbell curls - 20kg x 10, 12kg x 10 done twice round as drop sets

Feeling happy with how I look for eight weeks out but seeing some of the condition displayed at the central has given me a right kick up the rear and I may up the CV, especially as Lawrence, khaled and shane all made me want to get out of the middleweights


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Did some cardio last night

this mornign was legs and I could feel the effects from last night in them

leg extensions worked up to 290lbs x 12, 300lbs x 10 - then did some eccentric reps with 200lbs - lift with two lesg lower with one for three reps each leg

leg curls 2 x 8-12

hip sled hack squat - four plates x 8, 3 plates a side x 20 - massive difference between the two weights

close stance squats 120kg x 20, 10 - was getting out of puff and one each rep i was leaning more and more forward so ended early

standing calf raie x 20, seated calf raise x 20, 50kg walking lunges up and down the gym triset

felt proper pooped at the end - really felt out of breath and like I couldnt get the air in


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Just me and simon this morning but good shoulders and tricep session

Started off with hammer strength overhead presses as simon is falling apart (back, adductor, wrist and probably more!!!!) - worked up to three plates a side and did 6, 2dropped it to two and half plates for ten reps

Cable rear delts 2 x 15

Seated laterals 15kg bells x 10, 10, 6

Standing barbell presses 40kg x 40 reps rest pause

Hammer strength tricep machine 40kg x 10, 10 - dropped to 20kg on last set and did another fifteen

Dip machine 65kg 2x15 - was feeling this too much in the chest

Close grip machine press 2 x 10-15

Only issue is I now have a slightly tender left pec which I am going to have to be carefull with


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Ok getting really annoyed with myself - I feel like I am letting my mental state affect the quality of my workouts and end up wussing out far too much

Started of with weighted chins +20kg x 8, +30kg x 6, +20kg x 10

Hammer strength row, 3 plates a side x 8,7,9 - funny angle to pull on this one and arkward to get into as my arms where too short and even for little old me it felt very enclosed and small

Hammer strength shrugs - three plates aside x 10,10, 9

Dumbbell rows 50kg x 15 each side, 70kg x 5 on right and 3 on left, 50kg x 10

Pull overs 35kg x 8 then 20kg x 20 in drop set fashion

Some pics - need to sort my front relaxed out as I am all over the hop with my right shoulder


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

hi mate

hope youre doing good,hows tricks for the finals prep mate? what is it 7weeks now? 8?

looking good, how much you think you got to lose, was about to say about your right shoulder being higher, any reason? injury? tightness? or just the way its posed?

still bloody strong mate, whats left to lose in your mind?

keep it up done brilliantly so far not long left in the bigger scheme of things


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

well weighed myself yesterday and was 76kg - considering i a don't want to be in the middleweights another 4kg to go :lol:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

a better abs and thighs so you dont have to break your neck


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Well you have good legs


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

OJay said:


> hi mate
> 
> hope youre doing good,hows tricks for the finals prep mate? what is it 7weeks now? 8?
> 
> ...


hows your prep for the classic going ollie?

seven weeks to go for me but will be away for a holiday next week so need to find a gym to have at least one heavy session in and keep the diet in check

still some to go on the lower abs 9you can see the little pocket int he abs and thighs0 and my upperbody generally needs to harden up - need more delt striations etc etc

basically i want to be a walking anatomy chart and getting down to lightweight will enable this i reckon


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

jw007 said:


> Well you have good legs


I would have thought that would have been - ''you have good legs - for a natty!!!'' :lol:


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

glen danbury said:


> hows your prep for the classic going ollie?
> 
> seven weeks to go for me but will be away for a holiday next week so need to find a gym to have at least one heavy session in and keep the diet in check
> 
> ...


Nice one! Lightweights !?!?! That's gonna be unreal condition for you mate would be crazy to see, that extra mass added also.

I'm in offseason now mate classics will be done next year, for my height have to be under 76.7k even with assistance wouldn't put that much on whilst dieting and for my height too tall for under 70s so am in growing mode loving it can't wait for next years shows hit that classic and under 80k class nice and hard, you doing npa too?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Unfortunately not mate - just finding time to make the finals is a struggle and everything else seems to clash (i.e wanted to do a ukbff U80kg but it was the day after the strongman event I am organising)

As such all my eggs are in one basket - shame as I would have liked to do the NPA southeast as its only a week or so away from the BNBF finals. good luck with your off season (cant wait for one fo them - i want to get fat!!!!!!)

This morning did some chest and buiceps for high reps - literally nothing to report as it was the most lack lustre workout so far - hammer lying press machine 3 x 20, pec deck 3 x 20, incline smith machine rpess 3 x 20, preacher curls 3 x 20

Did some posing and happy with how I look, also too on a suggestion by DNC regarding my front relaxed shot and tried dropping the 'all right' shoulder to much the other side - not only did this even out the symmetry but with abit of playing about I could find a posiitionwhich made it easier to tense the shoulders and bring out some striations in the delt cap as well.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

glen danbury said:


> I would have thought that would have been - ''you have good legs - for a natty!!!'' :lol:


TBH they are better than mine I reckon so I cant really say that:lol: :lol:

cvnt:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

jw007 said:


> TBH they are better than mine I reckon so I cant really say that:lol: :lol:
> 
> cvnt:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


swap abit of leg for some chest and arms :thumb:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

God said:


> Looking very impressive :thumbup1:


getting there - reckon another 1.5-2kg off and should be peeled

just bloody annoying got a family holiday for the next week:cursing:


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

glen danbury said:


> Unfortunately not mate - just finding time to make the finals is a struggle and everything else seems to clash (i.e wanted to do a ukbff U80kg but it was the day after the strongman event I am organising)
> 
> As such all my eggs are in one basket - shame as I would have liked to do the NPA southeast as its only a week or so away from the BNBF finals. good luck with your off season (cant wait for one fo them - i want to get fat!!!!!!)
> 
> ...


cheers mate apologies for any s**t caused 

all eggs in the bnbf basket, you can win the lights there, next year take the npas the year after ukbff year after the arnold, then the olympia...hws that for a plan lol


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Looking awesome!!


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

glen danbury said:


> a better abs and thighs so you dont have to break your neck


 awesome shot.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

God said:


> What bodyfat percentage would you say you are at the moment then or is that largely irrelevant to you? That is a bit awkward but sure you won't let that muck up your condition.


dont know in all honesty as havent tested it in years - i would estimate around 9% in those pics


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

hey glen good to see some progress shots,as above you look brill mate.

whats going on with mental state?why cant you get it together?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

merve500 said:


> hey glen good to see some progress shots,as above you look brill mate.
> 
> whats going on with mental state?why cant you get it together?


a cobination of things mate, personal life, organising a strongman contest, a ton of work stuff - all meant ever day i was just asking myself can i be bothered with all this as the dieting just seemed a chore and with everything else was just questioning it

but slapped myself silly, had a small break away and i am now going to drop the hammer cardio and diet wise for the final six weeks before the finals and step on stage as a shredded lightweight


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Had a week away, was abit worried about this as wasn't going to be able to properly train and didn't want to be affecting a family break with dieting issues - however got back and I am leaner now than I was over a week ago with a nice break as well

Over the last week I basically got up went for a 45 minute run around the country lanes of where we where staying as my form of exercise and did this every morning apart from the last one

Diet wasn't bodybuilderish at all and all I did was calorie count

Breakfast after a run 75g of oats, ½ pint semi skimmed milk and sweetner

Lunch - sandwhich made with two small slices of bread (60kcals each) and a lean meat and salad filling

Dinner - evening meal of whatever the family had with one proper cheat meal of pizza on Friday (the family always eats well so it wasn't to much a pain)

Prebed - protein shake or protein mixed with quark depending upon the calorie size of the evenining meal

This morning did chest and biceps

Bench 140kg x 1 with assistance through the sticking point, 120kg x 2, 100kg x 6 - really felt the strength loss on this exercise and don't know whether it's the weight loss or the being away for a week

Incline dumbbell presses 40kg x 9, 6

Decline bench press 60kg x 15, 13, 9

Fly machine 40kg x 7, 20kg x 18

Preacher curl machine drop set 40kg x 5, 30kg x 3, 20kg x 6, 10kg x10

Close grip barbell curls 3 x 12-15 with 25kg - loved these - really strict due to the width grip and blew my arms up perfectly, great ego boost to finish with

Posed for five minutes and I am starting to get more detail in my shoulder and chest and as always legs and glutes are looking harder as well


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

im glad to hear that as all the dieting youve done for past 20 + weeks would be a waste to stop now. i can imagine it is stressfull with all the things youve got going on though.

how much c.v now glen?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

started to step it up and 15-20 minutes first thing power walking before the gym opens at 6am and then in the evening doing 30 mins of cycling at least 4 times a week


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Trained legs with simon and scott this morning,felt very heavy legged due to 45 mins of cycling last night

No squatting due to simons adductor niggle

Leg extensions - worked up to the stack (290lbs) which we did for one ret pause set of 20 reps total

Seated leg curls - 50kg for one rest pause set of 20 reps total

Lying cybex leg press/hack squat machine 2 x 20 with weight 20

Stiff legged deadlifts 140kg 2 x 15

Calf raise triset of standing, seated and bodyweight calf raises 20 reps each twice round

Weighed myself after training and on the scales in monster gym I was 74.5kg so well on track for lightweights but on a different set of scales yesterday I was 75.5kg so either one set of scales is out or that was the most effective 45 mins of cardio ever done


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

just abs and cardio this morning

will take some pics tomorrow but wont be near a computer to post them until monday


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

trained thursday and friday last week and did the usual

today did chest and triceps - good session which i thoroughly enjoyed

hammer prone chest press - worked up to 4 plates x 4, 3 plates x 11

steep incline dumbell presses 40kg x 6, 7

machine fly x 11, 10

flat bench 60kg x 20

overhead tricp extensions with cable 2 x 10-12

close grip machine presses x 6, 25

these shots where taken last thursday morning - slowly getting there


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

two more


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Looking fantastic glen ;0)

How many weeks you out now?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Five weeks and can not wait to get it over and done with - I want to CONSUME and get FAT :lol:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Lol that's how I feel mate!! But I get to eat my apple pie and ice cream in 4 weeks instead of 5 ;0)


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

I have a massive list of things i want to eat - reckon i will be around 250lbs before xmas:lol:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Lol fat [email protected]!!! Didn't realise how hard comp prep was to be honest.. Really looking forward to normality and filling my clothes again haha!


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

yeah dieting for comps IMO is 95% mental, once you have theplan in place its all about how much mental fortitude you have to stick with the plan for 8-20 weeks


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Yep, most certainly is a mental battle!! By the way mate - what tan do you use prior to the competition? - I'm gonna use dream tan #2 backstage but unsure what tan to use as a base etc


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

as i compete with BNBF I have to use jan tana, pro tan or show off - no instant tanners allowed

if your using dream tan no 2 you wont need a base tan IMO - I used to turn up like casper , slap dream tan on and always look dark enough - wonderfull stuff IMO, just a shame it makes such a mess


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Ah that's awesome news - cheers for tha bro ;0)


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

no probs, some people like to apply a coat in the morning, let dry and reapply a coat before going onstage but i just found it rubbed off to much doing this way

trained legs on my lonesome this morning

squats - worked up to 160kg x 7 - pants have done twice this amount in the past

close stance hel elevated squats, 2 plates a side 2x 15

leg extensions and leg curls non stop superset 3x 20 each non stop back and forth

cybex horizontal leg press 2 x 20

donkey calf rasie three plates a side 2 x 20

love how my legs become vascular when lean- however felt proper pooped at the end and could have done with someone kicking my **** all the way through the session as wimped out in certaina areas


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Glen, just come to an end of reading this whole thread whilst at work today lol. Fvcking awesome read; very informative and moreover inspiring.

Given me an extra push in my quest for ultimate shredded-ness (if thats even a word:whistling.

Keep it up mate. Best of luck in the Britain 2010. :rockon:


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

How much do you feel you have to come off now glen?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

probably another kilo to make lightweight and that should be about right fat loss as well

yesterday was my sons birthday and i had a burger and some cake - so if i lose the britain due to not being in condition then yesterday can be pin pointed as the day it happened - oh well

having said that looked better (and feel better) for it this morning

trained shoulders and triceps

hammer overhead press worked up to 6RM

arnold presses 35kg bells 2 x 6

lateral raises - 15kg x 13, the dropped set with a crucifix hold at the end 15kgx12, 10kg x15, 5kg for thirty second hold

rear delts on cable machine 2 x 15

overhead close grip lockouts 2 x 12

triset of extensions, dips and close grip presses ups - target of fifteen reps each


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

naff training session, me and simon (my training and business partner) had some issues to deal with regarding business and upcoming stuff and ended up lettign that side track the session somewhat

also had a real pain in my brachialis - this has been playing up for a while but is getting worse - think its and overuse injury duento my holding my one year old in my left arm all the time - she is constantly wanting to be held and like a softie i do it to much

started off withpre exhauting the lats with pull overs and worked up to 50kg x 5

pull ups from a dead hang, BW x15, +10kg x 12, BW x 12

machine rows 2 x 12-15

smith machine shrugs three plates a side 3 x 12

smith machine bent over rows - plate a side x 30


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Mixed feelings today

Looked great - everything coming in nicely and will take a few shots tomorrow or sometime this week (last ones before the comp in just under four weeks) but well on track, frustration weight doesn't seem to be coming off even though I am getting leaner

Started off with flat hammer strength machine press - worked up to three plates a side and comfortably did 15 reps - was considering where to stick with the same weight or add another ten kg either side when I raised my arm up over head and felt my left tricep spasm

Proper shooting pain and even though I could tense the tricep I didn't dare do any more pressing as it felt like one of those things where it could just twang at any point - whil;st down by my side it felt fine but when it went into a stretched position it was a sharp pain with slight spasming

As such the rest of the workout took on a wuss demeanour with only fly movements

Hammer machine fly - three sets of 6-8 with 20kg either side

Flat dumbel flys 20kg bells x 12 the drop set of 20kg x 10, 12.5kg bells x 20

Biceps - preacher curl machine 2 x 12-15 with 20kg

Close grip barbell curls 3 x 12 with 35kg and did a drop on last set to 15kg x 25

Single arm dumbbell preacher curl 2 x 6-8

Pretty pants session but got to keep my focus and not do anything silly


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

On my lonesome today and felt like death warmed up

On a positive note tricep felt good so must have just been a slight cramp or tightness which caused a spasm

High box squats - worked up to 180kg for 2 x 8 - felt pretty easy on the first set so stuck 200kg on for the second but as I went to unrack it I just put it straight back again as it felt like a ton!!!

Hammer strength seated leg curls 2 x 10-15

Leg extensions 1 x 20 with stack

Cybex lying leg press/hack - 1 x 20, drop set with half the weight 1 x50

Donkey calf raises 3 x 20


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Was just going to do some cardio this morning but ended up doing shoulders and a little cardio

Standing military presses

60kg x 6, 80kg x 1, 60kg x 5 - felt like one of those supple willow trees trying to support something to heavy was just felt like I was too light and body was all over the shop - good thing was during pressing tricep felt fine

Seated lateral raises 15kg 2x 10 - held the dumbbell so my hand was touching one end of the bells so it pulled my into slight internal rotation which I finds really hits the lateral deltoid perfectly - 12kg bell x 12, 7.5kg bell x 10 drop set done twice round

Steated strive shoulder press 40kg 2 x 25

Then did fifteen mins on the stair mill

Done some posing and very happy with how I am looking - glutes and lowerback rock solid, abs nice and tight and striations in shoulders are coming through now - still a little to come off to be where I want to be but weighed myself on simons digitial scales on a hard surface and was a tad over 74kg so spot on target for three weks to go to make the lightweights before carbing up


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Simon my training partner didn't turn up but had a nice surpise as an old training partner from 2006 had just come back from the canary isles and trained back with me

Pull ups worked up to +20kg x 11, bw x 11, bw x 9

Dumbbell rows - 70kg x 4, 50kg 2x12

Smith machine shrugs three plates a side x 12, three and a half x 8

Machine pull overs 80kg x 15, 40kg x 25

Nice and quick - did some posing to show jose the changes I have made since 06 (I am getting so vain!!!!!!)


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

had a ton of carbs on saturday with the strong man contest I ran but back down to 74kg this morning

trained chest and biceps

dumbell incline press 45kg bells 1 x 9, 1 x 6

weighted dips +40kg x 9, 7

machine press 80kg x 11, 9

fly machine drop set 2 x 10,10

strive preacher curls 30kg x 7, 5

close grip barbell curls 35kg x 12, 10 then dropped to 17.5kg x 15

with three weeks to go i feel i am on track but still a few areas which need hardening up


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

few more


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

your a diff guy to the welsh glen you must be more confident now well done ur looking very good


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

cheers mate - as i stated all along ion this thread I knew that the welsh showing was me at 90%

those pics above are at about 95% and still have three weeks to go - your not shredded until you are shredded all over


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Glen you look phenomenal mate and you've got ages left!! Your gonna look amazing on stage dude!!

How long have you been training for? Your physique is something I'm aiming for with a few more years of training under my belt. Whether I ever achieve it is another matter but your defo an inspiration to me!! Incredible natural athlete!!!! Keep pushing hard!!!


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

been training for around 13 years and first competed around ten years ago at the ANB 2000 southeast

competed as 64kg novice competitor in so so condition so over the last decade and a bit put on around 11-13kg of quality muscle which only equates to around 1kg a year:lol:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

11 more years of training for me then haha ;0)

Bloody hell 1kg a year - just goes to show how hard it is for natural's to put on muscle!!


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

it takes longer as a natural but the hard work and such is the same whether you are assisted or not


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Looking really really good Glen v. impressive!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

In amazing condition mate, well done to that. And pretty incredible for natural tbh!


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

cheers guys but still a work in progress and with another two pounds of fat off and dropping water should get that frreaky look I want

good back and cardio session today -as i had trained biceps yesterday i shouldnt have trained back but simon has hurt his foot so we avoided doing legs and did back instead - just looked to hit the back sans biceps initially

cable straight arms pushdowns - weight 11x20, weight 15 x 6, weight 13 x 12

rack pulls - 4 plates a side from beneath knee x20, 5 plates x 10

bentover rows 2 plates a side x 10, 6

wide grip assisted pull ups 2x 12-15

then did twenty mins of cycling


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

done shoulders and triceps today - weighed myself with bottoms and t-shirt and was 74kg on average (tried the digitial scales in different locations







) as such that leaves 2kg or five pounds, roughly 3% bodyweight to drop over the bext two weeks to make weight

with two more weeks of dieting I reckon i can drop 1-2lbs of fat, will drop the creatine meaning no more MM5 from next week which will drop the stored fluid for a half pounjd or so decrease and will add in 10g of creatine to my carb up on the saturday

should be able to make 72kg with waterdropping and two weesk of hard dieting

off set lateral raises 20kg 2x10

seated hammer strength shoulder press two and half plates x6, two plates x 12,9

rear delt on cables - weight 13 x 25, 20

seated overhead barbell extensions 40kg 2x 15

tricep push downs weight 13 x 20, weight 18 x 9, weight 13 x 15

close grip machine press 2x 10


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Had a great session this morning even though I was on my lonesome due to simon hurting his foot and not being up for lesg (he dropped a 50kg plate on it when bringing the weights back from the strongman contest - ouch!!!!!)

Started off with high box squats - worked up to 180kg x 12, 10

Went to do some free squats with 140kg but when walking it out I felt my upperback have an intense stress across it - re racked the weight and knew that it was pure over work having trained back on wednesday, shoulders yesterday and then the work from the 180kg

Leg extensions 150lbs x 50 rest pause reps

Leg curls weight 10 x 50 rest pause reps (got around thirty in one go on both exercises and then just did as much as possible to complete fifty reps)

Cybex lying squat machine - stack 3x 8

Glute ham raises - bw 2x 15

Donkey calf raises - 120kg 3 x 20

My bodyweight is worrying me as I feel I am going to be tight to make the lightweights but I am looking harder by the day - on my arms I can put my fingers around the brachialis when in elbow flexion and my quads are getting that deep separation in the upper thigh region

Last night had the most beautiful dessert before bed for only around 1150kcals - nut fudge ice cream

Three egg whites and a serving of physEQ nut fuidge protein - provides around 30g of protein, 1.5g of fat and 1.5g of carbs

Beat/whisk egg whites until the form peaks (this must have burnt 30kcals alone as my right arm was pumped and vascular of ten minutes of whisking) - fold in the protein powder and put in a bowl - stick in the freezer the night before - remove ten minutes before eating to soften

AWESOME


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Glen, fcukin quality pics! Cant wait to see the results in two weeks!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Glen your looking spot on mate, also that ice cream sounds dam good


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Galtonator said:


> Glen your looking spot on mate, also that ice cream sounds dam good


it was - same again tonight and everynight for the next week when it will be substitued out for egg white omelettes when i carb deplete down.

cheers torch - i am already leaner than those pics this morning a full week on as stated so i for one am hitting new ground as I have never been this lean, full and balanced which can only bode well come the comp - but will need to bring my A game with robert waterhouse and tsteven mrris in the line up along with the other ligthweights (thats if i make the lightweights otherwise its khaled, shane and a host of middelweight monster to contend with )


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

glen danbury said:


> will need to bring my A game with robert waterhouse and tsteven mrris in the line up along with the other ligthweights (thats if i make the lightweights otherwise its khaled, shane and a host of middelweight monster to contend with )


So will they mate, trust me one or two of the competition will be looking at this thread and thinking fcuk....I better hit some more cardio 

Dig deep mate your gonna look like a man with no skin up there, peeled to the bone


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

cheers - just got to try and turn up looking my best - cant do no more than that really


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Mate that last comment wasn't full of confidence, bit more positivity required, yep you are going to turn up in your best shape ever, you are going to be right at the top of the lightweight scale and your size and condition will blow the competition away. Arnie used to win Mr O's because he convinced everyone else and more importantly himself he was the best. From what I have seen and am seeing from those photos you have earned the right to think like that, stay dialled in for the next couple of weeks then get out on that stage and smash out those poses to show everyone just exactly how damned good you are, no need for modesty.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

cant change how others look though - can only control myself - its easy to get sucked into thinking about others andnot focus on yourself and what you can do

I am a past british champion so no confidence issue about being competitive but i also know what got me there was focusing upon whats in my control - ME

dont worry when on stage I will be full fo chest inflationa and brimming with smiles as i shake my striated butt:thumb:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

woke up late so had a crappy chest and cardio session at the gym at work. Getting seriously annoyed now - getting leaner and killing myself with diet and added cardio (was up at 5am on both Saturday and Sunday to do some cardio) but bodyweight seems static!!!!


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

simon took some pics of me this morning and I am lighter and leaner but dotn think i have lost any muscle - I would estimate my average kcals at present to be under 2000kcals for the next two weeks and feel finally today that i am on track for comfortably making the lightweigth class

did back this morning

straight arm pushdowns - 13 x 15, 15 x 10

smith machine rack pulls - 3 plates x 15, four plates x 10, 13 - annoyed that someone was in the rack doing bentover rows with a bar an a 10kg on either side, do you REALLY need the rack for that?

smithmachine bent over rows - two plates a side x 10, 13

wide grip pull ups bw x 15, 9, assisted weight x 20

as stateddid some posing and simon took some pics and everythign is dialing in nicely now


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing the pics Glen, I take it you are going to upload them when you have time?

Glad to hear it is all going in the right direction.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

some - most of them was bodypart ofcused (i.e tensed tricep etc0

as soon as simons uploaded them tomorrow I will bang them up - I know its going to help the 'opposition' but if they need motivating then they are already lost:lol:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

thought i would give everyone a luahg and show when i started weight training at the age of eighteen - i did the tropicana body transformation challenge and this is me at the beginning some 13-14 years ago


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

did shoulders this morning - not bad but towards the end was running on empty and my perfromance compared to the others made me feel abit pathetic









off set lateral raises - 20kg bells 2x 12, 15kg x 15

standing military presses from the pins - 60kg 2 x 7

rear cable delts - weight 13 x 20, 14

machine press 60kg 2x20

weighed in this morning a shade under 73kg so well on track and looking nice and tight


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Lol that pic is hilarious, keep it up mate!


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

great leg session this mornign - three of us in total richard, me and scott

high box squats - worked up to 180kg x 13

free bar close stance (three inches apart feet parallel) squats - 140kg x 10

leg extensions 175 x 50 rest pause style

legcurls weight 8 x 50 rest pause style

cybex lying leg press - stack 2 x 12

donkey calf raises 4 plates a sdie x 12, x10 then drop set to two plates x 10

heres the pics from monday - two weeks out


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

quick story about last night

well made a nigela lawson peanut butter cheesecake last night and put in the freezer for monday the 20th

all i can say is it was a harrowing experince all round

two issues - one the temptation to like the spoon every chance was becoming unbearable and i dont know how i managed to stop myself

secondly i nealry chopped the top of my finger off - the recipe stated to use a food processor on the base - i didnt have one so went at it by hand - not getting the right consistancy i thought i would use the hand blender which wasnt working as I hoped so i switched off at the plug and stuck my finger in around the blades to scoop out what was becoming a mush - only problem was i switched off the kettle and not the blender, so with my finger in the thing I accidently nudged the pulse button and cut through the top of one knuckle

one of those short sharp shocks and at first glance doesnt appear anything and then the claret comes out everywhere - after dealing with all this with the most pathetic plasters imaginable i finished the rest by hand, allowed to cool and then put in the freezer - i estimate the whole thing is close to 3500kcals and thats with using half fat sour cream and cream cheese still!!!!!

big question is do I make chocolate brownies this weekend and freeze as well :lol:


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

wow looking very goood glen youve defo put ur head down and stepped it up!

yeh have the cookies youve worked really hard.your line up at the finals is going to be a good one isnt it?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

yes with some top quality physiques right throughout the BNBf finals this year it will be tough

all I can do is turn up looking my best and let the judges do the rest - whatever happens I have earned that cheesecake!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

amazing legs!!


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

cheers mate - slowly coming in and should be right for a week and a bits time with carbing up (as I am depleted in those pics) and messing with water etc should leave me nice and tight and full - thats the aim anyway :lol:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

baked chocolate brownies last night and stuck in the freezer - at this rate I wont be able to move come tuesday after the show!!!!

did some arms today and whilst felt pooped was a good session

overhead smith machine close grip lockouts - 2 plates a side x 7, 5

strive preacher curl machine 40kg x5, 30kg x11

push downs weight 23 x 15, weight 20 x10 drop 15 x10,drop 10 x 10

seated dumbell curls 17.5kg bells x 20, 10

dips bw x 40, 11

close grip barbell curls 30kg x 15


----------



## Compton (Aug 13, 2009)

Mate you are looking great, keep at it you are almost there now.

Take my hat off to you baking whilst dieting, now that's hard core!!

Best of luck


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Started carb depleting today and will do this for the whole week

Plan was legs today (so there not stiff come the weekend) with some added cardio on the bike most days - tueday and Thursday wil be back and biceps, wendeday and Friday will be chest, shoulders and triceps

High reps and fast pace - will add in additional posing at the end of the session

Lots of veg and meats with some eggs thrown in to keep calories up alittle whilst depleting

Leg extensions 3x20

Leg curls 3x20

Lying leg press 3x12

Glute ham raise 3x 20

Sissy squat 3x 20

Walking lunges length of gym and back with 20kg plate on chest

Happy with how I look and could step on stage right now confident but will get that little bit leaner of this week and with dropping water and carbing up will lookhopefully my best ever - I have done everything I can this year and what will be will be - I am just along to enjoy the ride right now


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Them Quads are scary mate:thumb: Looking ace all round.

Loving that pic from years ago,massive transformation to where you are now:thumbup1:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

25 mins of cycling before going to the gym

straigth arm pulldwosn 3x20

pull ups 3x12

bent over rows 3x20

preacher curls 3x20

close grip barbel curls 3x20

could feel the work but a sure sign of depletion was not pumped properly and veins where low even though body felt rock hard to the touch


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Did some cardio this morning and along with that a nice shoulder, chest and tricep session

Dumbbell press 3x20

Cable cross overs 3x20

Dips 3x20

Lateral raises 3x20

Seated shoulder press machine 3x20

Triceps push downs 3x20

Had a nice base tan last night and took some pics today and was very happy with how I look at the moment - had a nightmare yesterday and had to reschedule all my flights which mucked up all my plans and had to rethink my Saturday plan but should be OK with what is needed to be done


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

how u doing glen! cant wait to see the results..have you got any pics of you when you last won the british?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

merve500 said:


> how u doing glen! cant wait to see the results..have you got any pics of you when you last won the british?


where I want to be - will try to dig them out but right now I know i am better

this is carb depleted five days out

did back and biceps again today - the same session as tuesday and couldnt get a pump or any of my usuall vascularity


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

glen danbury said:


> where I want to be - will try to dig them out but right now I know i am better
> 
> this is carb depleted five days out
> 
> did back and biceps again today - the same session as tuesday and couldnt get a pump or any of my usuall vascularity


Damn Glen you look f#ing amazing!!!!

Fivos


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Fivos said:


> Damn Glen you look f#ing amazing!!!!
> 
> Fivos


cheers - once water is done and carbed up wil look my best ever so will be happy whatever happens on sunday - for the first time ever i go into this show with no apprehension and no feeling of pressure - so will look to just enjoy:thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

very very impressive conditioning. nothing else to add really just that hard work is definatly paying off


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Damn Glen in that rear dbl bi shot you look......fcuk man I can find any works that are worthy enough.....I really hope these next five days go to plan for you mate! Looking at your body it just screams hard work, there is no easy way to conditioning like that, just blood sweat and tears. Much Respect.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

cheers guys - this week has been weird - not hungry becasude of all the damn fluids but drained as I estimate to only be on around 1200kcals at present as i deplete down

its nice seeing the fat bloke at the beginning fo this thread nearly six months ago and comparing to now - hopefullly peak right and have some great pictures to show for it:thumb:


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

Well done glen you are looking fooking awsum fingers crossed for you sunday and i am a bit gutted as although i have not been comenting i have still been reading.shame its coming to the end.

prob a daft question as your concentrating on sunday but you said you retierd before.what do you think you will do next


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

depends on what happens sunday - if i win then its on to washington on the 23rd of cotober so this thread will continue

if not I will continue to train and do some BDFPA powerlift events next year

to be honest i am never stating I have retuired again as I enjoy competing to much, i will probably be one of those guys that populates the 60+ competition class at events :lol:


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Just gone through this from beginning to end, good luck for sunday mate and amazing progress.


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

well fingers crossed for sunday glen..good luck my friend


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Ok a fantastic weekend - awesome event, great company and everything about it was a nice time. It made my day when simon turned up on Sunday as there was not only him but my other training partners as well so including my dad Sunday and Monday became abit of a lads weekend.

As ususal the event was well run by the BNBF and there decision to be harsher with the invites to the finals seemed to pay dividends as the quality in every line up seemed to be high and a judging nightmare (didn't agree with all the decisions but in such tough classes its to be expected and think generally it was more or less where it should be)

I personally am gutted about the result - second is always hard to take and when your told its only a few points separating first and second it makes it event harder - so on that front I am gutted, HOWEVER this does not mean disappointed as I could not have asked more from myself - the package I brought to the middleweights was by far my best ever and I feel I presented my best size, condition and balance so in that respect I can not ask more from myself and would not have changed anything done in the build up to this event (well maybe one thing on the Sunday which I will get into later)

As I have stated my initial thoughts where to make the lightweights and I probably could have done but it would have been at the sacrifice of my physique IMO and heading to the middles was by better option. Due to a major balls up on my part I had to take a later flight and I knew on Saturday morning I would just not have enough time to weigh in as lightweight and then carb up properly so started my carb up on the journey up there. By the time I stepped on the scales early evening with a t-shirt and tracksuit bottoms I was 79kg!!!!!!!!

Most of this was water and I estimate my onstage weight to be between 74kg. I cut water at around 5pm and only had a steak, some veg and a few glasses of white wine before bed (these couple of glasses went straight to my head and I was very tipsy much to a few peoples amusement). On the morning I had some eggs and a banana for breakie (although I did sample some haggis and found it beautiful so will source this to go with some mash potatoes this weekend) as I was somewhat weary that ic ould over spill due to how hard I had hit the carbs the previous day and would prefer flat and tight than soft and watery

Before prejudging I had some turkey and sweet potatoe but felt a little flat so went and got some simple carbs to get down my neck in between - I took a small amount of insulin usually enough for the amount of carbs I would be ingesting if anything on the lower side as I was being carefull - tested my blood sugars half and an hour later and I was hypoing, eat some of the sweets backstage and tested again in half an hour - still hypoing, so eat more - and then some more! In all I probably eat around 200-250g of carbs between prejudging and the evening show as it was like my body was a sponge and I just could not get enough carbs in - come the evening and I looked fuller and tighter, so as stated the one thing I would have changed would have been to eat more at breakfast and get around 100g of carbs in before prejudging as Vicky commentated on how much better I looked in the evening.

Lawrence deserved his win - he is balanced, conditioned and his natural frame is more of a middleweight than me which is what I think edged it for him - watching the overall I actually thought at one point he was going to beat mark as he was tiring and Lawrence was coming on strong - well done Lawrence, well deserved

As stated I am happy with my performance - I moved up a weight class and came in shredded doing so which means the last three years of early morning training has paid off - would like to thank simon, scott and all those who have pushed me in the gym as the package I brought on Sunday a lot is owed to them.

Roll on a nice big fat off season and I am to come back onstage in 2012-2013 and step on stage shredded at 76kg and possibly win a few powerfliting events along the way


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

congrats mate, sounds like you had fun trying to control blood sugar levels.

get some pics wacked up


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

will do as soon as i get some - only seen ones from about a mile off from some acute angle so far

will be ordering the official ones tomorrow


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

whats the plan for off season then mate? i no you tried some different approach last year? anything new this time or back to basics?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

hilly said:


> whats the plan for off season then mate? i no you tried some different approach last year? anything new this time or back to basics?


going to sit down with my training partners and plan a twelve week strength program running up to xmas

here is some pics my training partner took before the 200g of carbs in thwe hotel room between prejudging


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing pics mate, well done, looking forward to your next journal.


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

well done glen.keep ur journal going


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Been training since Tuesday and even did some cardio last night and possibly tonight (I have eat so much crap I need to do some damage limitation as I want to maintain some semblance of condition for a while) - mainly higher rep stuff nothing too demanding

From this period of competition I have learnt SO much which can only benefit me in the long term, the most important things I learnt are the following



I am a middleweight now - no messing with lightweight unless my level of conditioning takes me into that realm naturally -no more chasing weight classes


I need to smile more on stage (and in life generally)


For myself I can hold a lot more carbs than I thought when carbing up - I think cabring up further out works better and will probably have a totally different approach to how I did this year


Sometimes optimal is not perfect for you and excepting moderation in somethings can look/work better


Getting lean is all about consistency and accuracy - weighing foods, hitting meal times and doing this consistently without variation iis the key to getting lean - no magic tricks just shear consistency - simple but far from easy


Training partners are a must when getting deep into the the diet to ensure you are being honest in your training


I am just shocked its taken me this long to realize this:whistling:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

You lookd amazing glen, congrats mate!!! Keep training hard, your an inspiration dude!!


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

cheers mate - much appreciated

one more thing i learnt fromthe weekend up in scotland - haggis rocks!!!! :thumb:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

No problem dude, amazing condition!! What's your plans for the future? You going to be competing in any NPA comps next year? X


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

a few pics - can see that trying to make lightweight and cabring up late probably didint do me many favours - but you live and learn


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

a few more


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

last few (I promise :whistling: )


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Getting second against what looked like very tough competition in the middleweights was one hell of an achievement fella, especially you were aiming for lightweight.

Once again well done.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

cheers mate - aiming for lightweight is probably waht undone me 

anyway start the strength routine (10 weeks to journal) on monday and aim to slap on some more mass - espeically in the shoulders and chest :thumb:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Looked amazing glen


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Glen you were ripped to shreds mate looking awsome


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

cheers mate - whilst i am hapy with how i look whenever I look at comp pics i can only ever see the areas i need to improve - suppose this is what keeps me pushing on year after year:thumb:


----------

